# Funcom kämpft um positive nachrichten



## everblue (13. August 2008)

Hallo Buffed-Community,

geht ums Thema AOC, klar deshalb will ich mich auch mal hier bei einen neutralen Forum äussern.

Worum es mir geht:

(sowie viele andere) wollte mich nur auf ein Video im off topic forum äussern ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM3-j4OtoS8 ).

Nichtmal 2 min und schon waren wir gbannt, auch ich obwohl mein erster Post überhaupt...

Hatte nie eine Verwarnung oder sonsiges, nur weil man auf sowas antwortet = bann.....?


----------



## everblue (13. August 2008)

doppelt post, naja bin ein profi hier...


----------



## Flixl (13. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Egooz (13. August 2008)

Klasse Video...einfach funny  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (13. August 2008)

OK hier das Video === http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM3-j4OtoS8 

aber eigentlich gehts mir darum, dass es im offiziellen forum gepostet wurde, und ich auf meine antwort gebannt wurde.

-> "Eine Nachricht vom König!

    Sie wurden durch eine Verwarnung gesperrt.

    Die Sperre wird aufgehoben am Nie"


----------



## Emptybook (13. August 2008)

Nur 666 views wtf!!!

Wahres Video.
Ok dieses Video wurde im offizielen Forum von einigen mehrmals gepostet!!!
Und es wurde immerwieder zensiert von Waldgeist und co. usw. es gab verwarnungen und banns deswegen 


Dieses Video wurde sogar VERBOTEN 

und was kommt dann haltet euch FEST
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=84978

Unser Herr Waldgeist macht einen auf scheinheilig aahhahahahahahaha verbieten ist ein Skandal und bannen wegen dem vid auch deswegen schnell selbst das posten!!! LoL


PS: Scheis auf FC ich kauf mir niewieder was von FC und erzähl noch meinen scheis enkeln davon/// das die sich auch niemals was von FC kaufen


mfg




RepS: Wenn ich falsch liege klärt mich auf


----------



## Egooz (13. August 2008)

Naja, Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht/ den Schein wahrt.

Klar, sowas sieht & hört bestimmt keiner gern...aber Neuigkeiten sind das ja nunmal auch nicht für Funcom. Einfach nur eine überzogene und zugegeben sehr lustige Zusammenfassung der Flames in diversen Foren.


Wegen dem Video User zu bannen, ob temporär oder permanent und selbst das Video dann zu linken ist natürlich auch irgendwie merkwürdig, aber die Gründe dazu wird man wohl kaum erfahren.
Die Kritik zu verstecken/ einzudämmen ist für Funcom eh nicht mehr möglich, eventuell versuchen sie es einfach entspannter zu sehen und stecken ihre Zeit hoffentlich lieber in das Spiel als sie an die nervigen User im offiziellen Forum zu verschwenden.


----------



## -Kaleb- (13. August 2008)

nett, aber ein halb so langes "Video" hättes es auch getan :-)


----------



## corpescrust (13. August 2008)

Propaganda-Minister ?

spinnst du ?
kein Wunder das sie dich gebannt haben !!

Ich denk man kann schon sauer sein, aber alles hat seine grenzen !!!

nicht witzig !!!! 
dumm !!!!


ein paar Idioten die geistreich sein wollen,mehr nicht !!


----------



## Meitie (13. August 2008)

geiles vid
ich hab das spiel zwar nich gezockt aber viel dazu gelesen und kann trotzdem schmunzeln
"jetzt bin ich waldgeist" lol


----------



## corpescrust (13. August 2008)

Sorry hab ich übersehen mit dem posten !!

Ich werd jetzt nicht richtig schlau aus der Sache ,Waldgeist hat das Video doch selber gepostet oder ?


----------



## Evereve (13. August 2008)

Ich finds eigentlich ganz gut, dass sie den stream drin lassen. Sie wollen halt nicht nach dem Motto "getroffene Hunde bellen" reagieren sondern wie oben schon gesagt, Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht. 
Das Teil jetzt chronisch verbieten und überall rauslöschen käme viel peinlicher und würde die Leute noch mehr anstacheln, es zu posten. 

So stehts jetzt im Forum, jeder lacht und lästert und in ein paar Tagen interessierts keinen mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (13. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich finds eigentlich ganz gut, dass sie den stream drin lassen. Sie wollen halt nicht nach dem Motto "getroffene Hunde bellen" reagieren sondern wie oben schon gesagt, Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht.
> Das Teil jetzt chronisch verbieten und überall rauslöschen käme viel peinlicher und würde die Leute noch mehr anstacheln, es zu posten.
> 
> So stehts jetzt im Forum, jeder lacht und lästert und in ein paar Tagen interessierts keinen mehr
> ...



Ja
Ich hab das jetzt erst gerafft.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich ,was geht da ab ?

Ich jedenfalls werde mich nicht mehr zum Thema AOC äußern,dass wird mir alles zu emotional 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (13. August 2008)

ich bin gewiss kein AoC Fanboy, aber dieses Video ist nur arm


----------



## Shon (13. August 2008)

@Emptybook
"Dieses Video wurde sogar VERBOTEN"

Ich frage mich, wer es verboten hat, wenn Waldgeist es selbst postet. (kann durchaus sein, hört sich für mich nur etwas schwachsinnig an)

Ob die ganzen ahahaha nötig waren ist auch fraglich und wer seine möglichen Enkel als scheiße bezeichnet, dem sollte geholfen werden.

Das Video greift Funcom an und das wohl auch zu recht, auch wenn manche Aussagen wie das mit den Minister etwas überzogen sind.
Doch, dass in dem Video dann Kinder interviewt werden, und dann anfangen zu flamen verarscht vielleicht auch noch ganz andere. 
Ich werde auf niemanden zeigen aber ein paar sollten sich selber an die Nase packen, selbst wenn der Ersteller das selbst gar nicht so interpretiert hat. 

Mfg Shon


----------



## Egooz (13. August 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber du weisst schon das die "nervigen" User das Essen auf den Tellern der FC Mitarbeiter bezahlen, oder? Mittlerweile kannst Du in jedes beliebiges Forum, egal ob Deutsches/Englisches/Spanisches/Französiches reinschauen, steht überall das selbe drin. Und damit mein ich keine Lobgesänge an FC.



Deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben, dass man die Kritik nicht mehr verstecken kann...sie ist ja allgegenwärtig.

Und wenn ich mir den Umgangston anschaue sind die Leute zum großen Teil einfach nicht die Mühe wert auf sie einzugehen. Wenn man konsequent ist und einem ein Spiel so aufregt legt man es auf Eis und gut ist. 
Die meisten tun aber wirklich so als ob die Mafia mit ner Knarre hinter dem kleinen Zocker steht und er zum Bezahlen und Spielen gezwungen wird.
Ich will die Qualität von Funcom bei AoC nicht schön reden, aber man kann es auch wirklich übertreiben.


----------



## Shadowmelter (13. August 2008)

ich finde das video ja ganz lustig aber auch ein stück übertrieben bzw unsachlich. aber sowas passiert nunmal wenn man stinksauer ist. da bleibt die objektivität schonmal auf der strecke.

negative darstellungen eines produktes wurde meines wissens nach noch nie sonderlich tolleriert. wenn man im lotro forum irgendwas allzu negatives über herr der ringe  schreibt z.b. übers balancing vom monsterplay dann werden diese posts auch sofort gelöscht. im wow forum ist es eigendlich genauso. 

also wundert es mich jetzt nicht das dein videolink gekillt wurde und du nen bann bekommen hast. 

das dieser waldgeist jetzt da er die verbreitung des videos nicht einschränken kann und weil es wohl wellen geschlagen hat das es einfach gelöscht wurde nun zum angriff übergeht und das ganze ein wenig ins lächerliche ziehen will ich wohl eher eine verzweiflungstat der pr-abteilung und wirkt nicht sonderlich hilfreich. 

die kommentare die manch ein forenuser abgibt ist mir auch manchmal schleierhaft. ich wittere da ja immer, natürlich total unbegründet, den verdacht das sich gerne mal z.b. funcommitarbeiter mal eben schnell mit ihrem privataccount im forum anmelden und jemandem wie waldgeist dann gerne nach der schnauze reden. aber sowas lässt sich für laien ja nunmal  nicht beweisen und sollte daher nicht beachtet werden. einfach nur ne persönliche meinung.

was ich an solchen spieleentwicklern oder publishern nicht verstehen kann ist warum sie es immer wieder drauf anlegen müssen. diskussionen wie diese dort gibt es irgendwann in jedem onlinespiel. meistens mit jedem patch oder mit jedem klassennerf. 
teilweise an den haaren herbeigezogen weil manche es nicht verkraften das ihre klasse nun nicht mehr imba ist und nur noch normalen durschschnitt darstellt bzw von der solo-level-kanone aufs standart-gruppen-maskotchen degradiert wurde. bei aoc war da doch auch irgendwas zu lesen ich meine da war dochwas mit nem necromaten nerf. ach ka.

für mich steht fest das jeder der ein spiel heutzutage auf den markt wirft er ein großes problem hat. er muss beim genreführer blizzard die kunden abwerben und das geht nunmal nur mit spielinhalten die man bei wow seit jahren immer bemängelt oder die vesprochen wurden aber so richtig nie konsequent umgesetzt wurden. also versucht man spiele zu entwickeln die einerseite so einfach zu bedienen sind wie wow mit z.b. wow-ähnlichen pve inhalten aber das alleine würde ja keinen wowler aus der reserve locken. es muss im neuen spiel iwas geben was es in wow nicht gibt. epische schlachten, manierliches pvp, open pvp, housing bzw spielerstädte und alles das. 

diese hürde scheinen aber nur wenige entwickler auch umsetzen zu können und dann fängen die halbwahrheiten und die lügen an. den hunden wird alle paar wochen mal ein knochen zugeworfen damit sie ruhe geben. als spieler hofft man auf besserung aber es tut sich scheinbar nichts. mag sein das man als spieler nicht über genug fachkentnisse verfügt um die ganze sache zu überblicken aber manchmal kommt man sich schon verarscht vor. 

aufs blaue hinausgeraten würde ich ja sagen das die wahren verantwortlichen für diese probleme noch nichtmals die entwickler sind. diese sind nämlich auch nur angestellte und nicht herr über ihr eigenes produkt. da gibt es finanzielle probleme, aktionäre, sponsoren und werbepartner die denen allen im nacken sitzen. die wollen ergebnisse sehn. wenn sich das alles nicht rechnen würde würde es ja nicht gemacht werden. aber scheinbar reicht es vollkommen aus wenn z.b. bei release ein spiel 1.000.000 mal verkauft wird. dann hat wohl jemand sein geld raus und alles andere ist zweitrangig.

ausserdem werden wird spieler ja immerhin noch geködert an jeder ecke wo es nur geht. den publishern ist es wichtig das ihr spiel direkt bei release gekauft wird. man bekommt blödes bonusmaterial oder exklusive spielzeit gutgeschrieben wenn man sich dafür bereiterklärt das produkt vor release zu kaufen. nur mit pre order darf man in die beta etc. da gibt es dann collectors editions die ein schweinegeld kosten und mit absicht gering in der anzahl gehalten werden damit soetwas wie sammeltrieb aufkommt. wird werden geködert und wir fallen drauf rein und beschweren uns dann letztendlich über unsere eigene dummheit und leichtgläubigkeit. 

ich persönlich erwarte z.b. warhammer online. ich verspreche mir das ein oder andere davon und hoffe das es mich mehr fordert als mein derzeitiges geraide durch den schwarzen tempel bzw sunwell aber ich muss mich echt zwingen es nicht jetzt schon zu bestellen oder am releasetag in den handel zu rennen um es zu kaufen. keiner kann mir sagen wie sich das spiel entwickeln wird. kein spieler hier im forum, niemand. aber aus den fehlern und den frust der vergangenheit halte ich lieber, wenn auch mit monatelangen pausen, am ausgelutschtem spieletitel fest als mich wieder zum narren zu machen und auf versprechungen reinzufallen die einfach nicht umgesetzt wurden. man kann auch nicht den luxus erwarten den wow bietet. bei allem negativen was wow betrifft muss man sich doch leider vor augen halten das es derzeit zumindest aus meiner sicht kein besseres spiel gibt als eben wow. es ist nicht perfekt und macht immernoch probleme bzw mich kotzt es teilweise nur noch an und spiele es auch mal monatelang garnicht weil es nichts neues mehr ist aber wow ist ausgereifter als jedes andere onlinespiel. der support ist besser als bei allen anderen. klar hat man immer mal wieder frustrierte GMs an der strippe und man würde ihnen am liebsten ins gesicht springen und auf der game convention mit eiern bewerfen als dank für ihren freundlichen hilfbereiten verständnissvollen support aber das alles ist immernoch besser als in allen anderen spielen. 

wenn heutzutage ein neues spiel rauskommt wird es irgwendwie immer mit wow verglichen aber einen derartiger vergleich ist nicht möglich. alle welt erwartet einen wow klon der so ausgereift ist wie wow, mit ner neuen story und besser umgesetzten inhalten. quasi ne art wow 2. gibts aber nicht. wirds niemals geben. ein spiel braucht zeit um sich zu entwickeln. einen echten vergleich zu wow kann man wohl nur ziehen wenn man es zeitlich sieht. lasst z.b. mal aoc ein jahr alt werden und vergleicht es dann mit wow im alter von einem jahr. oder jetzt aoc release - 3 monate mit wow release - 3 monate. sowas geht. aber nicht endprodukt mit baustelle.

ich bin mir sicher das man aus aoc ein richtig geniales spiel machen könnte, das potenzial hat es. aber diese entwicklung wird wohl zeitlich gesehn mehr zeit und ausdauer verlangen als ich bereit bin zu geben. es werden andere titel kommen mit ähnlichen versprechungen und das spiel wird sich wiederholen ^^. 

wenn mitte/ende nächsten monats warhammer release hat wird es ähnliche posts mit ähnlichen titeln und fragwürdigen inhalten geben wie diesem hier. man wird niemals alle bedürfnisse erfüllen können oder wollen. evtl ist meine einstellung zu dem thema ja auch was für den ein oder anderen hier. kauft das spiel nicht als release, bestellt es nicht vor, lasst euch nicht ködern. lasst es ein paar wochen oder monate ruhen und lasst andere ihre erfahrungen schriftlich wiedergeben und entscheidet dann ob das spiel etwas für euch ist und ob euch der gegenwärtige content zusagt. versprechen kann man viel aber versprechen zu halten ist schwer.  


mfg shadow


----------



## Abrox (13. August 2008)

Ich find das einfach nur mies was die da machen. Okay, die allererste Folge vom Blauen Bären war ja noch super lustig weil es neu war, aber die Folgen wurden immer irgendwie schlechter.

Das beste was die Geheim-Gang je gemacht hat war sowieso The Other Hobbit - Hauslos im Auenland.
(Beste Funsynchro nach Neo Pokémon Evangelion von Full Metal Pantsu - Leider aus Urheberrechtlichen Gründen nach 6 Folgen eingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## Emokeksii (13. August 2008)

ICh find bei dem video wurde die grenze ganz klar überschritten und ich würde es auch sofort löschen besonders wenn deswegen dann im offizielen forum 10 threads augemacht werden.

Und find dann das eine verwarnung und ein temporer bann gerechtfertigt ist.

Und die aussage das nur leute die im thread geantwortet haben gebannt wurden glaub ich nicht so ganz ich hät dazu gern mal ne quelle bzw nen beweiß.

Du selber könntest uns auch erzählen das du für immer und nicht nur für ne bestmimte zeit verbannd wurdest.

Es gibt einfach nen unterschied ob man über was nen scherz macht oder versucht was richtig fertig zu machen und schlecht zu stellen und das ist ganz klar zweiteres von dir und von der person die das video gemacht hat.

Dazu sollte man aber sagen obwohl der inhalt des videos etwas zu viel ist wurd es super gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1 a Syncro und alles past perfekt. Ne super arbeit. Nur wie gesagt...am inhalt wurde bewust oder unbewust übertrieben und es ist nicht mehr zur belustigung sondern zum fertig machen und schlechter reden gedacht.


----------



## gismo1voss (13. August 2008)

Nach meine Erfahrung mit FC,finde ich das video lustig(Ist nur meine Meinung).


----------



## Emokeksii (13. August 2008)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Nach meine Erfahrung mit FC,finde ich das video lustig(Ist nur meine Meinung).



Wie gesagt lustig kanns ja sein aber man sollte wissen wo die grenze ist das sagt einen alleine der gesunde menschenverstand....

Ich finds zu 3/4 auch lustig aber der rest ist.... ich würd die leute nicht kenn lernen wollen die das gemacht haben.


----------



## Abrox (13. August 2008)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Nach meine Erfahrung mit FC,finde ich das video lustig(Ist nur meine Meinung).



Dann hast du deine FunCom Erfahrungen aber nur in AoC gemacht.

FunCom hat nicht nur AoC gemacht.

The Longest Journey
Dreamfall
Anarchy Online
Crazy Racers (Keine Ahnung ob das so hiess, liegt bei mir irgendwo zwischen den ganzen alten PSX Spielen)

Das sind alles nebenbei alles FunCom Spiele gewesen, und Anarchy Online ist das Schmuckstück von FunCom. Age of Conan wird es sicherlich noch ablösen. Jedenfalls freue ich mich dort auf das Grafik Update. Aber bei allen Spielen hab ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Age of Conan genug Potential hat das sich noch entfalten wird steht gar nicht zur Debatte.

Auch wenn viel negatives über AoC gesagt wird, über WoW war es in den ersten Monaten auch nicht so gut zu sprechen. Wars jetzt DAoC, Neocron, Anarchy Online, etc. Es hat sich zu einem guten Spiel entwickelt (Marktführer) aber jeder Ruhm geht irgendwann zu Ende, nur noch geniesser Wissen reifen Trauben und den dauraus entstehenden guten Wein zu schätzen.


----------



## Klos1 (13. August 2008)

Das Video ist super gemacht und einfach nur sehenswert Ganz klar übertrieben, aber das war wohl auch beabsichtigt. Trotzdem steckt auch einiges an Wahrheit drin, sonst würde Funcom das ganz gelassener sehen. Meine Meinung! Ob hier wirklich Grenzen überschritten wurden? Meiner Meinung nach darf man das nicht so eng sehen. Und sogar wenn, dann sollte man nicht vergessen, daß auch im Falle Aoc Grenzen überschritten wurden. Viele Spiele wurden mit Versprechungen beworben, die im Endeffekt nicht eingehalten wurden. Aber Funcom ist so dreist und druckt die z.t. auch noch auf die Packung. 
Würde ich zumindest auch als Grenze sehen, die hier gesprengt wurde. 

Wie man in den Urwald reinschreit, so hallt es nun mal zurück!


----------



## Fr3ak3r (13. August 2008)

viel wahres überzogen präsentiert, ok, nur lachen mußt ich nicht einmal, fand es eher nervig und hab nach 6min ausgemacht...


----------



## Sty (13. August 2008)

Hm Funcom sind nicht die ersten, die Leute bezüglich diverser kritischer Äußerungen "entfernt" haben.

Ist wie in der Realität solang man Maul hält und Scheiße schluckt ist alles OK, sobald allerdings jemand sagt dass ihm die Scheiße nicht gefällt wird er abgesäbelt ....  was also daran neu ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (14. August 2008)

Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen. (altes deutsches Sprichwort)


----------



## Immondys (14. August 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Dann hast du deine FunCom Erfahrungen aber nur in AoC gemacht.
> 
> FunCom hat nicht nur AoC gemacht.
> 
> ...



Also mein Genuss endete mit den Lagspikes. Außerdem kommt man spielerisch durch die Instanzierung nicht unbedingt über Guild Wars hinaus, und da funktioniert das PVP hervorragend. Eher alte Cola in neuen Schläuchen, was da serviert wird. Und die Sache mit den Lagspikes und wie es von Funcom gehandhabt wird ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Frechheit. Da kann ich ich den Video Erstellern, obwohl inhaltlich teilweise geschmacklos, zumindest tendenziell mein Wohlwollen zukommen lassen.


----------



## Lichtrebelli (14. August 2008)

Em nun gut was du damit hier erreichen willst würde mich gern mal interessieren? 

Und ich denke mal das dass hier du bist : 



*Quote:*
Originally Posted by Chrysanthes View Post
um ontopic zu bleiben :

Ich bin eine von den Gebannten von gestern abend. Ich war gezwungen auf einen Buddy-Key auszuweichen um mich hier im Forum nicht mundtot machen zu lassen.

Dabei ärgert mich noch am meisten dass ich per privater Nachrichten netten Kontakt zu einem Spieler geknüpft hatte und nun natürlich durch meinen bann seine ICQ-Nummer nicht mehr bekomme. Danke dafür.


Meine Meinung zum Video : Es ist lustig. Es stellt überzogen das dar, was wohl viele Spieler denken.

Dabei wird aber NIEMAND persönlich angegriffen!

Weder Gaute, noch Waldgeist oder sonstwer wird beschimpft oder wirklich negativ dargestellt. Das beruht wohl dann eher auf subjektiven Eindrücken und dem Vorwissen über das, was Funcom sowieso seit Wochen abzieht.

Ich denke, die Moderatoren waren einfach unschlüssig wie sie in diesem Fall vorgehen sollen. Die gewählte Art war offensichtlich die Falsche. Jedoch entbehrt die Kehrtwende um 180 Grad auch nicht einer gewissen ironie.

Wäre das Statement von Waldgeist ohne die Bannwelle oder die ganzen "Verbote" gekommen, so wäre sicher der Trubel nicht so groß gewesen wie er jetzt ist. Wobei ich auch persönlich jetzt nicht davon ausgehe das Waldgeist nicht diesen Spass nicht verstanden hat. Vor allem da er ja (meine Interpretation) als Ruhepol dargestellt wurde, mit sanfter und langsamer Stimme. Eher sogar ein Lob also.

Auch die Kinder geben gut den Querschnitt der Kunden wieder. Da beschweren sich 8-Jährige Mädchen darüber, dass Age of Conan ein Kiddiespiel sei, weil dort ja keine Nachtelfen auftauchen ^^

Es werden also wirklich beide Seiten durch den Kakao gezogen, oder zumindest kam mir das so vor.


Heutzutage besteht nunmal 95% der Kommunikation auf einseitigem, über die Medien vertriebenem Informationsgehalt. Man schreit quasi etwas in die Welt hinaus (ob mit einem Spiel, einer Fernseh-Sendung, einem Forenbeitrag, u.s.w.) und kann nichts weiter tun als das Echo abwarten. Dieses findet dann eben in einem Forum statt oder in einem Video das für Furore sorgt.

Damit muss man leben wenn man sich mit Informationsmedien abgibt

Chrysanthes, die gerne ihren alten Nick wieder hätte -.-

*Antwort von Waldgeist:*

    * Du bist einer der Macher des Videos ( sehr leicht nachzuvollziehen anhand deiner Accountdetails
    * Du hast das Video gepostet, es wurde moderiert weil es im On-Topic Allgemeinen Forum nichts zu suchen hatte. Dann hast du es nochmals gepostet, was ein Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln ist, dann hast du es in deine Signatur gepackt, die wurde gecleared und du wurdest per PM davon unterrichtet, dann hast du es nochmal reingepackt mit nem bissigen Kommentar. ==> Damit hattest du auf ganz normalem Wege dir die Punkte für einen Forenbann verdient
    * Dein Account, der gebannt wurde, wurde erst gestern abend erstellt. Es gibt auf diesem Account keinen einzigen Charakter, sowie auf irgend einem anderen deiner Accounts und es ist ziemlich offensichtlich, dass dies NUR gemacht wurde, um unbescholten stunk zu machen.
    * Nachdem dein Account gebannt wurde, hast du insgesamt 3 weitere Buddy-Key basierte Accounts erstellt, um weiterhin stunk zu machen und jedesmal so getan, als wärst du ein neuer User, der durch Zufall auf das Video getroffen ist.


Vielleicht mal ein bisschen bei der Wahrheit bleiben, die du in deinem Video so zelebrierst, nein?

Viele Grüße
Waldgeist
PS: Gelacht habe ich nicht aufgrund des geistreichen Inhaltes des Videos oder der qualifizierten Aussagen, sondern schlichtweg, weil es saukomisch synchronisiert ist. Auch die anderen Folgen des Bären find ich sehr lustig.





Und wenn ich sowas lese dann muss ich wohl oder übel zugeben der Bann war mehr als gerecht !!! 


*Es gibt auf diesem Account keinen einzigen Charakter, sowie auf irgend einem anderen deiner Accounts und es ist ziemlich offensichtlich, dass dies NUR gemacht wurde, um unbescholten stunk zu machen.*

^^^^
Und wenn ich dann sowas lese sehe ich was du für ein Type bist - Genau das was du im FC forum vor hattest (und es leider net machen konntest) machst du jetzt hier bei Buffed ..... EINFACH NUR LÄCHERLICH UND KINDISCH 

MFG


----------



## Terratec (14. August 2008)

autsch! Wenn das was Lichtrebelli da zitiert wirklich so vorgekommen ist, dann finde ich die Reaktion von FC vollkommen richtig. Wenn nicht, dann finde ich es eine verdammte Unverschämtheit Kunden dauerhaft zu bannen, nur um sie mundtot zu halten.
Edit: Jap so steht es im offiziellen Forum von Funcom.


----------



## Lichtrebelli (14. August 2008)

Hier ist ein Link zu dem Post von waldgeist : http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...4978&page=5 (ich hoffe das es jeder lesen kann) 

Unglaublich zu was manch FAN-Boy´s in der Lage sind, und sich dann noch erhoffen, mitleid zu bekommen !!! 


PS: Ich hoffe das einer der Moderatoren von Buffed diesen beitrag schließt, da die Äußerung :"Funcom kämpft um positive nachrichten" einfach absurde Behauptungen sind die auf keinster Art und Weise stimmen.


MFG


----------



## Tazmal (14. August 2008)

das video ist echt klasse gemacht.

das wirklich traurige daran ist, das es in der realtiät fast so aussieht wie es hier lustig dagestellt wurde.

Was Funcom sich leistet spottet jeder beschreibung

Naja hoffen wir das beste. sonst wird AoC schon ende des Jahres nichtmehr auf dem Markt sein

p.s. Neocorn kommt wieder, an die neocron fans ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW ist atm auch son müll wie aoc, keine gescheiten mmos zur zeit auf dem markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petunia (14. August 2008)

Muss dazu mal sagen, dass es natürlich legitim ist seine Meinung über ein Spiel zu sagen - in welcher Form auch immer aber dabei sollte man schon über der Gürtellinie bleiben. Zu einem Teil fand ich es lustig und zutreffend aber dass FC-Mitarbeiter die Einnahmen vom Spiel für das horizontale Gewerbe ausgeben geht mal gar nicht ...um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.

Was Chrysanthes angeht, kann ich nur sagen: Stunkmacher gibt es überall und Waldgeist hat völlig richtig reagiert! Es ist überhaupt kein Problem verschiedene Accounts im Spiel und Forum einander zuzuordnen. Kenne/kannte das selber als GM und Forenmod. Witzig zu sehen wie ein und die selbe Person Mecker-Beiträge schreibt und sich selber später in der Meinung bestätigt. Da erscheint ein Thread ganz schnell in einem anderen Licht.

Nun darf sich jeder selbst fragen was der Threadersteller hier bezweckt. Jammern über den Forenbann oder mehr Promotion für das eigene Machwerk?


----------



## Emokeksii (14. August 2008)

Wie ich schon gesagt hab....es gibt ne grenze zwischen sich über was lustig machen und was versuchen schlechter dazustellen als es ist und fertig zu machen....

Und der thread wie das video ist dazu da um das 2tere zu tun.

Teilweise dann noch die leute die alles an wow messen und dadurch sowieso entäuscht werden machen so was natürlich perfekt.

Freu mich ja jetzt teilweise immer noch wenn ich in wow durchn boden falle oder ne eskort quest verbugt ist und ich se deswegen nicht machen kann wenn nen loot in ner instanz nicht richt dropt oder allgemein nen raid nicht richtig weiter geht weil irgend was mal wieder bugt und ich mit meinen raid dann 4 stunden wegen ner ticket bearbeitung warten muss.

Das das spiel nicht so ist wie es sein sollte ist vollkommen richtig aber wow so wie andere mmos haben es beim start nicht arg besser gemacht und so lang ist es jetzt auch nicht auf den markt...ein bischen geduld sollte einfach jeder mitbringen und in der zeit dann einfach ruig bleiben und sich etwa für immer oder für eine zeit vom spiel entfernen.

Fakt ist das die leute alles im moment wieder schlechter stellen und mehr hoch schauckelt als es ist das es bugs und probleme gibt hat mittlerweile jeder kapiert aber grad so videso oder leute die sich 5 accounts machen um irgend ne scheiße in nem neuen thried neu zu schreiben sind es die das dann noch schlechter darstellen als es ist.


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. August 2008)

hm.. ist aoc denn wirklich so schlecht und die angebliche abzocke? dachte sie patchen nach was fehlt? Oda ist das jezzt ernsthafte abzocke


----------



## Emokeksii (14. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> hm.. ist aoc denn wirklich so schlecht und die angebliche abzocke? dachte sie patchen nach was fehlt? Oda ist das jezzt ernsthafte abzocke



Spiels einfach selber an und bild dir dein urteil. 

Grad Age of conan und wow sind in letzer zeit das beste beispiel das man auf andere in sachen mmos nie auf das gelaber der anderen hören sollte.


----------



## Abrox (14. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> hm.. ist aoc denn wirklich so schlecht und die angebliche abzocke? dachte sie patchen nach was fehlt? Oda ist das jezzt ernsthafte abzocke



Aus meiner Sicht:
Die Leute reden halt viel schlecht was sie nicht mögen. Es gibt sogar Leute die sind am Dauermotzen aber zocken es trotzdem jede freie Minute. Es ist halt nicht so fertig wie angepriesen, aber als ich 3 Wochen Urlaub hatte (in der ich nicht gespielt hatte) hat sich einiges zum besseren gewendet. Funcom ist zwar noch nicht am versprochenen Maß, aber als Abzocke würde ich es nicht bezeichnen.

Aber bilde dir deine EIGENE Meinung, da auch viele mitreden die keine Ahnung haben. (Ist wie mit der Regierung, darüber motzen wollen aber nicht selber Wählen gegangen). Sozusagen ein Papagei der auch nur Quatscht was man ihm einprägt.


----------



## Alwina (14. August 2008)

Petunia schrieb:


> Muss dazu mal sagen, dass es natürlich legitim ist seine Meinung über ein Spiel zu sagen - in welcher Form auch immer aber dabei sollte man schon über der Gürtellinie bleiben. Zu einem Teil fand ich es lustig und zutreffend aber dass FC-Mitarbeiter die Einnahmen vom Spiel für das horizontale Gewerbe ausgeben geht mal gar nicht ...um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.




Sehe ich noch nicht unter der Gürtellinie .
Pack den VW-Skandal und die Geschichte mit den Krankenkassen zusammen und schon hast du sowas .

Wobei ich mich dunkel erinnere das es sowas sogar schon mal gab .
Ich finde es im Moment nur nicht mehr


----------



## Sven0815 (14. August 2008)

erinnert mich an UT2007, da wurden im off Forum alle Threats gelöscht die nur irgendwie ansatzweise nen Bug als Nebenthema hatten..


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. August 2008)

ok,naja mein pc ist eh net gut genug dafür.. stimmt allerdings.. wow ist definitiv kein schlecht spiel (als bespiel jezzma^^) aba es gibt iwi nur die dies spielen, und alle aneren (fast alle) beleidigen es nur.. naja. mal sehn vieleicht in 30 jahren wennich endlich maln neuen pc kriege..


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. August 2008)

naja ich find das video schon bissl hart. zumind die dies posten sollten gebannt werden, aba die das commentieren.. oO


----------



## Clubmaster (14. August 2008)

Sagst mal hakt's noch everblue? Du wunderst Dich im Ernst über einen Bann wenn Du in Funcoms _hauseigenem_ Forum Rufmord betreibst? Ich meine, schonmal was von Hausrecht gehört? Mich wundert nur das der Moderator sich noch die Mühe macht das zu erklären, die müssen echt verzweifelt sein dort. Ich hasse AoC auch wie die Pest, aber es reicht wirklich völlig den Account zu kündigen und nie wieder zu kommen.

Das Video ist weder witzig noch sonst was. It creeps me out to be honest.


----------



## knusperzwieback (14. August 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> viel wahres überzogen präsentiert, ok, nur lachen mußt ich nicht einmal, fand es eher nervig und hab nach 6min ausgemacht...



Ich nach knapp 2 Minuten. Sowas von gähn. Kann man auch kürzer auf den Punkt bringen (IMHO)... fast 10 min geht das Ding... brrrrr *g*


----------



## Vatenkeist (14. August 2008)

ich finde das video ziemlich gut und doch schön das jemand die ganzen mißstände satirisch und oprisch schön verpackt.
und aoc is einfach gammelig nach allem was man so gelesen hat.

enjoy wow


----------



## Abrox (14. August 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> ich finde das video ziemlich gut und doch schön das jemand die ganzen mißstände satirisch und oprisch schön verpackt.
> und aoc is einfach gammelig nach allem was man so gelesen hat.
> 
> enjoy wow



Also Satire kann man das Video schon nicht mehr nennen. Selbst Satire hat bestimmte Grenzen die hier besonders übertreten werden. Das einzige was der Satire noch übersteht sind das Grundgesetz, und Rufmord betreiben verstösst gegen dieses Gesetz.


----------



## Sorzzara (14. August 2008)

Ohne jetzt auf die Diskussion für/wieder Funcom eingehen zu wollen, und mich interessiert auch nicht was Funcom und deren Spieler in ihren Foren machen (Ist deren Bier)....

...aber eins muss ich hier sagen: Das Video ist einfach zum Gähnen ... hab in 10 Mins kein einziges mal gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt bessere Synchros


----------



## Kazabeth (14. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt auf die Diskussion für/wieder Funcom eingehen zu wollen, und mich interessiert auch nicht was Funcom und deren Spieler in ihren Foren machen (Ist deren Bier)....
> 
> ...aber eins muss ich hier sagen: Das Video ist einfach zum Gähnen ... hab in 10 Mins kein einziges mal gelacht
> 
> ...



Kann dem nur zustimmen. Wundert mich eh, daß ein ("Ex-"?) AoC Spieler mit anscheinender Begeisterung regelmäßig KiKa schaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtrebelli (14. August 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> ich finde das video ziemlich gut und doch schön das jemand die ganzen mißstände satirisch und oprisch schön verpackt.
> und aoc is einfach gammelig nach allem was man so gelesen hat.
> 
> enjoy wow







*"nach allem was man so gelesen hat."* 

Und genau hier unterscheidet sich alles .... Ich wette das 60% Der Leude in den Beiträgen gegen AoC, dass Spiel nur durch Lesen kennen gelernt haben und es nicht einmal angespielt haben! aber trotzdem ihren Senf dazu geben müssen.

Klar das AOC nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist wie es versprochen wurde, aber denn noch kann man sagen nach den 3 monaten hat sich schon jede Menge getan vieles Positive aber auch kamen Negative sachen mit dazu. 


Finde nur schade das Andere Community´s von andern Game´s sich hier so stark auf halten und meinen Sie müssen (ob getestet oder net ) überall ihre Meinung kund geben. Vieleicht sollten manch Leude einfach mal etwas selbst Testen mit normalen gegebenheiten ( kenne hier auch ein bsp. wo ich einen kumpel nen Buddy-Key gegeben habe, er loggte sich ein und war nur am Fehler suchen na 2 min oooorrr hier nen grafik fehler, or hier bei der Quest kam jetzt nen Englisches wort, or hier der ping ging gerade auf 800 hoch ......  wie sagt man da so schön wer Fehler sucht wird Fehler finden) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nun gut ich verlass mal wieder das Forum und wünsche euch noch bei euren Vorhaben gutes gelingen.


MFG de Lichtrebelli


----------



## Realtec (14. August 2008)

ich finds gut !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und lach grad tränen xD


----------



## hugly (14. August 2008)

Lichtrebelli schrieb:


> *"nach allem was man so gelesen hat."*
> 
> Und genau hier unterscheidet sich alles .... Ich wette das 60% Der Leude in den Beiträgen gegen AoC, dass Spiel nur durch Lesen kennen gelernt haben und es nicht einmal angespielt haben! aber trotzdem ihren Senf dazu geben müssen.
> 
> Finde nur schade das Andere Community´s von andern Game´s sich hier so stark auf halten und meinen Sie müssen



So seh ich das auch.
Die Leute die wirklich AOC spielen sind hier vermutlich längst weg, man schaue mal welche
Teile noch aktiv sind...

Es ist einfach sinnvoller sich einer der grossen Community Sites anzuschliessen,
buffed.de ist selbst auch parteiisch, es werden hier bspw. Flame threads offen gelassen
welche im WoW Forum sofort "aufgeräumt" werden, Begründung gibts natürlich keine.

Ich poste jetzt mal keine URLs hier, denn dann wirds ja eh wieder zensiert, ausserdem
nicht das die WoW Kiddies dann da auch noch hinkommen ,)

Notfalls gibts ja auch noch das offizielle Forum, da können die wenigstens nicht posten.


----------



## Pacster (14. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> ...aber eins muss ich hier sagen: Das Video ist einfach zum Gähnen ... hab in 10 Mins kein einziges mal gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Echt nicht? Ich meine...man kann ja über Geschmack streiten....und über Humor auch....aber einige Stellen in dem Video sind definitiv witzig. Liegt halt irgendwo zwischen den pubertär-billigen Witzen von Oliver Pocher und der durchgeknallt-abgehobenen Komik von Helge Schneider.


----------



## Abrox (14. August 2008)

Oliver Pocher mag wohl stimmen, aber Helge Schneider begreif ich nicht wirklich.
Helge Schneider geht jenseits der Grenzen von Witz und unterschwelligen Bemerkungen.

Ich gehör dann wohl zu den wenigen AoC Spielern die noch nicht die Flucht gesucht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (14. August 2008)

ich urteile sicher nicht von hörensagen... ich schaue auf über 12 jahre onlinespiel geschichte zurück... in dieser zeit habe ich quasi jedes MMOG was rauskam gestetet egal ob es Herr der Ringe Online, Ultima Online, Dark Age of Camelot, Ragnarok, Lineage2, Everquest / 2 oder wie auch immer sie alle hiesen...

ich habe AoC bis inkl. Lv60 gespielt habe die Dynasty Quest auf 60 noch absolviert ... und FAKT ist, dass ich zu keiner Zeit niemals zuvor von einem Spiel so frustiert wurden war wie von diesem (ok von Hellgate London nach lv15 abgesehen... ist aber kein MMOG)

trotzdem habe ich mich bis 60 durchgequält anders kann mans nicht bezeichnen eben weil ich soviel geld dafür bezahlt hatte

es gibt nichts absolut nichts was sie tun können um mich dazu zu bringen nochmal geld dafür auszugeben

ich glaube das hier gezeigte video zeigt nicht im Ansatz die Missstände dieses "Machwerks" ... ich finde es noch zu harmlos und zu witzig gemacht
die realität ist schlimmer

JA mir war der start von WoW lieber als die server 2-3 Tage pro woche mal 10 h Online waren und oder Pings in 5 stelligen Bereichen hatten... denn WoW hatte etwas was AoC nicht hat

EIN FUNKTIONIERENDES SINNIGES KONZEPT!!!


----------



## hugly (14. August 2008)

<Loriot>ach?</Loriot>


also irgendwie glaube ich nicht das Dir WoW gefallen hat wenn du die aufgezählten
Spiele wirklich vorher gespielt hast.

Vermutlich hast du Dir später Test ACCs geholt und/oder überall ausser in WoW nur
kurz reingeschaut.

Über 12 Jahre hiesse ja noch vor UO.

Das kann fast nur Meridian59 heissen, auf welchem Server warste denn da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder warst einer der wenigen die auf NWN spielen durften?


----------



## Ferox21 (14. August 2008)

Also ich finde einige der Aspekte in dem Video schon ganz witzig und es werden auch an diesen Stellen die richtigen Dinge parodiert (das fehlen von directX 10, Bug, nicht ausbalanciertes PVP, die Keepschlachte usw.). Das Problem ist nur, dass mit einigen Dingen definitiv die Grenzen überschritten wurden, die das ganze dann in ein negatives Gesamtbild rücken. Zum einen die persönliche Beleidigungen gegen die Communitymanager und zum anderen gegen den Chef von Funcom selber. Und darauf mussten sie einfach reagieren, denn solche unterstellungen sind einfach aus der Luft gegriffen und basieren nicht aus Tatsachen. 

Zwar erlaubt Satire schon so einiges, aber in dem Fall geht das ganze einfach zu weit. Deswegen ist der Bann schon vertretbar, auch wenn in meinen Augen einige wahre Aspekte, die bei AoC im Argen liegen, angesprochen wurden.

Zum Spiel an sich gibt es genug Diskussionen. Ich meine ja, dass das große Problem der starke Bruch zwischen dem Tutorial und dem Spiel danach ist. Zwar macht mir questen in schöner Umgebung auch Spaß, aber irgendwie, ich weis auch nicht, mir macht da Blizzards Spiel einfach mehr Spaß. Mal abwarten wies bei WAR aussehen wird. Wenn man schon die eher stillen Jungs von Funcom so parodiert bin ich mal auf die Satiren im Paul Barnettschen Stil gespannt...


----------



## everblue (14. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Sagst mal hakt's noch everblue? Du wunderst Dich im Ernst über einen Bann wenn Du in Funcoms  Forum Rufmord betreibst? Ich meine, schonmal was von Hausrecht gehört? Mich wundert nur das der Moderator sich noch die Mühe macht das zu erklären, die müssen echt verzweifelt sein dort. Ich hasse AoC auch wie die Pest, aber es reicht wirklich völlig den Account zu kündigen und nie wieder zu kommen.
> 
> Das Video ist weder witzig noch sonst was. It creeps me out to be honest.



So circa 60 min nach Bann wurde ich und andere wieder vom Bann freigesprochen, mit der Begründung, man habe sich intern nochmal darüber beraten....bla bla bla usw.
Das war auch der Zeitpunkt als dann "Waldgeist" ein Funcom-Mitarbeiter !!! (zuständig für die Community) das Video selber im _hauseigenem_ Forum gepostet hat.

Und zum Thema Rufmord:

1. Wurde das Video nicht von mit gepostet.
2. Habe ich nur einen Comment zum Video abgegen ala "nice video".
3. Wurde durch die Bannaufhebung bestätigt nichts "illegales" getan zu haben.


Was sagste nun, bei wem "hakt's" ? Bei mir, bei Funcom, oder evtl. bei Dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mittlerweile auch mit AOC abgeschlossen und meinen Acc stillgelegt..
Wünsche FC aber trotzdem nur Gutes und ansich ist das Game auch hoch interessant, nur leider unvollständig usw.

MFG everblue


----------



## Lichtrebelli (15. August 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> So circa 60 min nach Bann wurde ich und andere wieder vom Bann freigesprochen, mit der Begründung, man habe sich intern nochmal darüber beraten....bla bla bla usw.
> Das war auch der Zeitpunkt als dann "Waldgeist" ein Funcom-Mitarbeiter !!! (zuständig für die Community) das Video selber im _hauseigenem_ Forum gepostet hat.
> 
> Und zum Thema Rufmord:
> ...




Sorry Everblue 

Aber das was du zu diesen Punkten 1 , 2  schreibst ist mehr als zweifel haft weil wenn es denn so wäre das mehre Leute gebannt wurden wie du ja schreibst nur weil sie das wort "nice video" benutzt haben, hätten denke ich mal, und bin ich mir mehr als sicher mindesten 50% dere in irgendenwelchen Foren dies an die leude gebracht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Desweitern jetzt zu schreiben ja ich habe doch nur "nice video" geschrieben das kann jeder von sich behaupten .... sorry aber die glaubwürdigkeit ist halt sehr gering.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du schreibst auch nach einer stunde war der bann wieder weg ? wieso postest du das jetzt erst 1 oder 2 tage Später mit deiner begründung in dieses Forum ?


Ich glaube du machst es deshalb weil ein ganz anderes Licht auf dich scheint und die leude nun nicht mehr sagen och du armer und FC sind solch "schweine".


Wie es war werden wir leider nicht herraus finden aber ist schön das du mit AOC abgeschlossen hast und wieder mehr Frieden in diese Sache kommt. 




Was ich auch gerne noch zu Navidgirnuod sagen möchte


du redest von "MEHR" als 12 Jahren onlinespiel erfahrung ..... hm also das war dann die zeit wo der erste P1 133MHz raus kam und ich glaube das 28.8K Modem  wo internet noch an die ca 20Pfenig die Minute gekostet hat. 

Und das lustige finde ich nur, du Listest Spiele auf die seit 2003 auf dem Markt sind.Ultima Online war das erscheinungsdatum der 7. März 2003 laut amazon.de und somit aus meinen recheren das älteste.Und du dich nicht mal an Diablo erinnern kannst wass 99 oder 00 rauskam. Hm irgendwie komisch mich würde echt mal interessieren welches Spiel das war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja nichts desto trotz wünsche noch einen schönen abend.

MFG


----------



## Terratec (15. August 2008)

Hat everblue das mit den 12 Jahren Onlinespielerfahrungen rauseditiert? Weil irgendwie finde ich das nicht.
Zurück zum Thema: Na also, die Macher des Videos wurden zurecht gebannt, als festgestellt wurde dass du nicht einer der Macher des Videos bist, wurde der Bann zurückgezogen. Trotzdem habe ich den dringenden Verdacht, dass du uns anlügst, wenn du sagst du bist nicht einer der Ersteller. Denn du schreibst auch, dass indem Funcom den Bann zurückgezogen hat, bewiesen wäre dass du nichts illgegales gemacht hättest. Da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass du nicht gemeint hast posten wäre illegal, muss man doch davon ausgehen, dass du dich damit auf das Erstellen solcher Videos beziehst => Du siehst dich selbst als einer der Macher.
Sollte der Verdacht unbegründet sein, entschuldige ich mich mal im voraus. 
Diesen Post mit einem gewissen Misstrauen auf den Weg schicken, Terratec


----------



## Pacster (15. August 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Oliver Pocher mag wohl stimmen, aber Helge Schneider begreif ich nicht wirklich.
> Helge Schneider geht jenseits der Grenzen von Witz und unterschwelligen Bemerkungen.




Bei Helge Schneider geht es auch eher um plötzlichen unmotivierten Themenwechsel(mit einem "achja" verbunden so als wäre das ganz logisch)...lieder, die alles andere als sinnvoll, musikalisch gängig oder anständig gereimt sind...selbstbestätigende Selbstgespräche mit rhetorischen Fragen...etc.
Das inhaltliche vielleicht nicht aber der allgemeine Stil ist definitiv Richtung Helge Schneider.


----------



## Malchezzar (15. August 2008)

mal was zu dem thema hier, vorweg ich selber hab kein AoC.... mal bei nem kumpel gespielt aber das wars (auch net soo lang^^)

vom hörensagen weiß ich (mehrere unabhängige quellen) dass AoC sehr verbuggt sein muss und viel nciht funktioniert -> zu früher release.... ich glaub hätt sich FC mehr zeit gelassen, wäre ihr spiel auch ein größerer erfolg gewesen, aber das sei mal in den Raum gestellt!

Zu FC:

Ich weiß nich ob ihr euch den Thread im FC Forum durchgelesen habt, ich habs (und zwar komplett)!

Das Video mag teilweiße den Zuständen bei FC entsprechen, allerdings glaub ich nich dass FC vor dem Bankrott steht o.ä. (siehe Aktien, z.b.)

Das Prob is bei FC war/is einfach dass sie ein "noch nicht fertiges Spiel" veröffentlicht hat, entweder sie bekommen das in den griff oder nicht, wir werden sehn

zu dem video;

ich find das video total unlustig und einfach überzogen (siehe 3 zeilen weiter oben)

und ich find es sehr stupide von einigen usern das für "voll" zu nehmen.

Ich finde viele, die heir und/oder auch im FC Forum(ich kann da leider net posten^^) gepostet haben, das video sei ein absolutes "Spiegelbild" von den Zuständen bei FC sollten sich erst mal über die Firma informieren......


mfg


----------



## Trixer1 (15. August 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> das video ist echt klasse gemacht.
> 
> das wirklich traurige daran ist, das es in der realtiät fast so aussieht wie es hier lustig dagestellt wurde.
> 
> ...



WAR kommt ja bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. August 2008)

Lichtrebelli schrieb:


> du redest von "MEHR" als 12 Jahren onlinespiel erfahrung ..... hm also das war dann die zeit wo der erste P1 133MHz raus kam und ich glaube das 28.8K Modem  wo internet noch an die ca 20Pfenig die Minute gekostet hat.
> 
> Und das lustige finde ich nur, du Listest Spiele auf die seit 2003 auf dem Markt sind.Ultima Online war das erscheinungsdatum der 7. März 2003 laut amazon.de und somit aus meinen recheren das älteste.Und du dich nicht mal an Diablo erinnern kannst wass 99 oder 00 rauskam. Hm irgendwie komisch mich würde echt mal interessieren welches Spiel das war.
> 
> ...



Nur so am Rande, UO kam am 30.09.1997 raus http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_Online . Hab mir es damals auch mal angekuckt, war aber nicht so meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn man einen Zugang zu einer Uni hatte, konnte man das Internet auch schon anfang der 90er nutzen zum Ortstarif von 23Pfennig/12Minuten. Auch wenn es damals noch so gut wie kein www gab, aber dafür gab es ja Newsserver, gopher, archie und ftp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daron B. Cunte (15. August 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin derjenige der für dieses Video verantwortlich ist und wollte hier kurz Stellung nehmen, weil doch teilweise haarsträubende Interpretationen herauszulesen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei möchte ich nichts quoten, sondern mich einfach grob umrissen auf die Dinge beziehen, die mir hier in dem Thread aufgefallen sind.

Zuerst der mir wichtigste Punkt :

*"Dieses Video überschreitet Grenzen!" ; "Das geht zu weit!" ; "...persönliche Beleidigungen..."*

Also...moment ^^
Wo überschreitet dieses Video "Grenzen"? Ist es nicht genau das, was die Mehrheit der Spieler momentan denkt? Wieso überschreite ich damit eine imaginäre Grenze, nur weil ich das ganze visualisiere?
Ein User hat geschrieben, ich würde Waldgeist persönlich angreifen? Wo tue ich das? Ganz einfach : nirgendwo! 

Waldgeist wird sogar eher als Ruhepol des Ganzen dargestellt. Ebenso wird man kein "Sch... Gaute!" oder "F... Dich Ellingson!" hören! 
Im Gegenteil, der kleine Bär wird als "Knuddelbär" bezeichnet. Einen anderen Ausdruck finde ich im gesamten Film nicht. 
Selbst das "Beweg deinen fetten Ar... hierher!" ist nicht gegen einen Funcom Mitarbeiter gerichtet, sondern nur gegen den großen Bären. Es kann auch gar nicht gegen einen Funcom Mitarbeiter gerichtet sein, weil nämlich in diesem Video ausser Ellingson keiner existiert. 

Das in dem Video davon die Rede ist, wie schlecht und unfertig Age of Conan ist, ist nur MEINE subjektive Meinung! Geschmäcker sind gottseidank verschieden, sonst wäre die Welt wohl sehr einseitig ^^
Ich höre schon kleine 15-Jährige Mädchen wettern, was denn alles "unter die Gürtellinie geht", wenn manche von euch über (z.B.) Tokio Hotel ihre (und nur ihre!) Meinung verkünden.

*"Propagandaminster finde ich zu hart!"*

Auszug aus Wikipedia : "_Vereinzelt wird intern in größeren Betrieben, Firmen, Parteien und Organisationen die Presseabteilung als Propagandaabteilung und der Pressesprecher als Propagandaminister ituliert._"

Nur weil eine bekannte Figur der Weltgeschichte diesen Posten Innehatte, verfälscht das nicht gleich den Überbegriff. "Propagandieren" ist einfach nur der Ausdruck für "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit tätigen".
Und jetzt mal überlegen was Ellingson in seinen 1000 Interviews tut ^^. Genau, er propagandiert sogar massiv, sonst wären nicht 1.000.000 Einheiten dieses Spieles verkauft worden.

*"Das Video ist Rufmord!"*

Ähm...wieso? Passiert nicht GENAU das was dort zu sehen ist momentan wirklich? Eigentlich schon, nur kennt man eben die Ursachen nicht. 
Ich glaube auch nicht das irgendjemand dieses Video als Rufmord auslegen würde... da tun Stefan Raab, Ingo Appelt, Oliver Kalkofe, Harald Schmidt und wie sie alle heissen aber weitaus Schlimmeres. 

Es ist eben das Gesetz der momentanen Medienlandschaft. 
Es beruht 90% der Kommunikation zwischen einzelnen Instanzen (z.B. Spieler, Firmen) auf einseitiger Art. Manchmal bekommt eine Firma aber auch ein Echo zurück, sei es in Foren oder eben in einem Video.
Ich sehe darin eher das aus der Not resultierende Gesetz der Kommunikationsfortführung. Denn in deren "Forum" herrscht nur noch Zensur und nichts anderes. Aber dazu gleich noch etwas mehr.




Ich persönlich bin -kein- prepubertierender Teenager, wie es hier teilweise vermutet wurde ^^ 
Ich bin 27 Jahre alt, Student und verheiratet. Und den ganzen Tag Kika schaue ich auch nicht, dafür habe ich nichtmal annähernd zeit ^^. Filme machen ist einfach ein Hobby von mir, das ich alle paar Monate intensivst betreibe und dieses mal war es eben wieder soweit. Man kann sagen, das Age of Conan eher zufällig in diesen Moment gerutscht ist. Wem der Film zu lang ist, der wird nicht gezwungen ihn zu schauen.
Es zwingt euch ja auch keine Band ihre Lieder fertig zu hören oder kein Regisseur seine Filme fertig zu schauen. 

NICHT zufällig ist es aber, dass ich dieses Thema unbedingt aufgreifen wollte. Das Oberthema Age of Conan war wie gesagt nur ein Zufall.

Mir geht es dermaßen gegen den Strich, dass die Geldgeilheit der Publisher, bzw. Entwickler sich langsam in astronomische Höhen einpendelt. Aber dazu möchte ich aus einem Posting von mir aus pcgames.de zitieren :

"_In jedem MMOG-Forum finden Diskussionen statt. Über Spielmechaniken, Erlebnisse, Fragen, Content... Wie ist das in AoC? Nichts. Nada. Nothing. AoC bietet nichtmal eine Grundlage über die man diskutieren kann.


Charakterwerte haben niemals funktioniert, sie sind einfach nur ein schöner Schein. Content fehlt oder ist verbugged. Balance... naja, ich glaube dieses Wort hat selbst die "Metal Slug"-Reihe besser definiert. Und die Krönung, der letzte Funken Hoffnung für viele Spieler, der sagenumwobende, rettende Patch, der im Juni kommen sollte, kommt jetzt wohl nicht mal mehr im August. Und selbst wenn er erscheint ist es FRAGLICHST ob er qualitativ hochwertig sein wird.

Dieses Spiel, das sich auf 80% Propaganda seiner Designer stützt und zu 20% auf handfestem, programmiertem Code, *wird tatsächlich von sämtlichen Magazinen und Online-Mags zum Kauf empfohlen.*_"


Und genau das ist der Punkt. 
Wieso werden solche Spiele positiv beworben? Hier kann der letzte Fanboy sagen was er will, dieses Spiel kann und darf keine Kaufempfehlung bekommen (wir sprechen jetzt rein vom Release-Zustand).
Der Trend geht aber in die Richtung, solchen Spielen und damit auch Publishern den Weg in eine fröhlich-glückliche Werbewelt zu ebnen, in denen - egal wie fehlerhaft - selbst der größte Schund als "Super!" angepriesen wird! Und all das nur wegen angeblichem "Potenzial" (das Unwort des MMO-Jahres meiner Meinung nach) und der richtigen und effektiven Propaganda - oh, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, sry ^^

Ähm ja... ich habe zuviel geschrieben ^^

Jedenfalls, um nochmal die Kurzfassung zu bieten : Es gibt in dem Video keine persönlichen Beleidigungen die nicht auf eigener Interpretation beruhen und das Video verfälscht keine aktuellen Zustände. Es parodiert sie nur.


Daron B. Cunte


/edit : Ich spiele seit 18 jahren PC-Spiele und MMOs seit Meridian 59. Ich habe also die Entwicklung verfolgt. Und sie gefällt mir nicht.

/edit 2 : Weil hier auf dem Humor des Bären herumgeritten wird : Ich glaube es kann mir keiner vorwerfen, dass ich die Filme für die "Masse" mache und 1000000 Hits auf YouTube will. Das ist eben mein persönlicher Humor, den garantiert nicht jeder versteht ^^ Und das ist auch gut so *g* Deswegen waren alle bisherigen Folgen und Filme eher für einen "kleinen" Kreis. Aber anscheinend habe ich mit Folge 7 Vielen aus der Seele gesprochen. Wie gesagt, Geschmäcker sind verschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (15. August 2008)

Ich finde es ok, was du in deinem Video veranschaulichen willst, Ich fand das Video auch lustig und vor allen Dingen treffend. Nur die Art hätte anders sein müssen. Komplett anders - Würden in dem Video keine Schimpfwörter und Slang vorkommen, würde zumindest Ich es für meinen Teil wesentlich ernster nehmen. Vielleicht hätte es auch seinen Weg in die Presse gefunden. Aber eben die Sätze wie "Beweg deinen fetten Arsch hier her" vernichten, egal auf wen sie sich beziehen, restlos das Niveau. So wird aus einer gelungenen Satire schnell das Filmchen eines unzufriedenen Kunden.
Ich möchte damit aber nicht sagen, dass ich nicht deiner Meinung bin, denn du hast Recht.
Was Funcom da getrieben hat ist nicht ok und dass so etwas von eigentlich _unabhängigen_ Fachzeitschriften auch noch angepriesen wird, erst recht nicht. Doch ich finde auch man sollte bei all dem Witz im Video, auch ein bisschen die Ernsthaftigkeit der Sitouation zeigen.


----------



## Daron B. Cunte (15. August 2008)

Naja, es gibt bisher 8 Folgen vom dicken Bären und ich würde die Persönlichkeiten der Figuren nicht verändern nur um mehr "Masse" zu gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem kommen wie gesagt ausser "Trottel" keine Schimpfwörter in dem Film vor und selbst Slang hab ich jetzt echt nicht gefunden... auch nach mehrmaligem Anschauen.
Aber auch hier hat ja jeder individuelle Grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald ich irgendeinen Film mache, der in meinen Augen auf Beschimpfungen und Niveaulosigkeit beruht, werde ich mir Gedanken machen, ob ich mit dem Synchronisieren aufhören sollte *g*


----------



## Terratec (15. August 2008)

Naja mit Slang meinte ich (wie ich oben auch geschrieben habe) Sätze wie "beweg deinen fetten Arsch hier her". Aber dass du dafür die Persönlichkeit der Charaktere hättest ändern müssen, wusste ich nicht. Ich bin durch AoC auf den Bären gestoßen und konnte deßhalb davor auch keine derartigen Video anschauen. Aber das hole ich jetzt mal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Albatou (15. August 2008)

Spiele AoC selbst auch nicht mehr, weils einfach nur langweilig geworden ist. Aber das Video ist völlig übertrieben. Gerade was die Technik angeht ist das Spiel top. Gut... Kein DX 10, was schon ne krasse Verarsche ist aber sonst läuft das Spiel absolut fehlerfrei, stabil und vor allem bei der hohen Detaildichte rasend schnell.
9/10 Leute, die eineneinen PC haben, meinen allein durch den Besitz hätten sie mords die Ahnung... Wollt ihr wissen ob ihr einer davon seid? Findet es ganz einfach heraus, habt ihr Abstürze und Grafikbugs in AoC, seid ihr dabei^^ Alle anderen wissen was sie machen und haben keine Probleme.
Aber das kann ja schliesslich nicht sein. WoW läuft auf eurer bis zum Anschlag übertakteten Kiste ja auch problemlos^^ Treiber??? Total überschätzt!!! System in Ordnung bringen? Sowas machen nur Hausfrauen! Und dass AoC generell nicht auf meinem 10 Jahre alten Bock läuft... verdammte Betrügerbande FC!!!


----------



## Evereve (15. August 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Aber das kann ja schliesslich nicht sein. WoW läuft auf eurer bis zum Anschlag übertakteten Kiste ja auch problemlos^^ Treiber??? Total überschätzt!!! System in Ordnung bringen? Sowas machen nur Hausfrauen! Und dass AoC generell nicht auf meinem 10 Jahre alten Bock läuft... verdammte Betrügerbande FC!!!



Was willst du damit jetzt sagen, dass jeder der technische Probleme hat nen zu schlechten Rechner hat oder wie? o.O


----------



## rschatten (15. August 2008)

AoC ist ei komplexes Spiel, die leute dies Programieren pogramieren das über Jahre, und müssen auch ausbezahlt werden leider kommt frühstens beim Verkauf wieder Geld in die Kasse. Auch wenn die Programmierer weniger Kaffepausen gemacht hätten wäre es genaus unfertig Auf den Markt geworfen worde wie andere Rollenspiele der letzten 5 Jahre auch. Kein ist gezwungen sofort spielen bzw weiter zuspielen wenns ihm nicht gefällt nur wenn ers macht brauch er net son aufriss machen und rumschrein das es besser sein könnte .. 

Fazit: Account kündigen und ein halbes Jahr warten. Nach dieser zeit gibts 4 möglichkeiten:

1. der Betreiber hat sich mal Gedanken gemacht paar Pomotions abgesetzt und das Geld in Überstunden gesteckt um den Spielspass zu erhöhen, oder zumindest die Bugs zu entfernen. (Boykott ins Positive)
2. der Betreiber is Pleite und hats das Patchen eingestellt. (fehlgeschlgener Boykott)
3. ihr habt euch en Leben aufgebaut wo sowieso kein Platz mehr für virtuelle Welten sind.
4. noch einn halbes Jahr warten.

Denkt drüber nach.

[edit: und  nein  ich Rufe hier nicht zum Boykott auf sonder fordere die Menschen (Spieler sowie Programmierer) nur mal auf zu DENKEN! und mal über den ganzen Trübel von bunten blinkelichtern und Forenspammerei hinwegzusehn und ma das Wesentliche anzugehn.]


----------



## Gamaliel (15. August 2008)

Spiele selbst kein AoC, aber ist es nicht dumm von FC dutzende Zahlende Kunden einfach zu bannen... 
grade jetzt wo WoW-WotLK und W.A.R. vor der Tür stehn?!?


----------



## Emokeksii (15. August 2008)

Daron schrieb:


> /edit : Ich spiele seit 18 jahren PC-Spiele und MMOs seit Meridian 59. Ich habe also die Entwicklung verfolgt. Und sie gefällt mir nicht.



Dann find ichs komisch das grad du nicht mitgekriegt hast wie die zustände andere mmos am anfang waren....

Und auch die aussage das es "genau das wiederspiegelt was im moment passiert" ist schwachsin und ich würds ganz klar als rufmord bezeichnen....und steffan raab macht was mit niveau....

Das einzigste gute an dem video wie gesagt ist die art wie es gemacht wurde mit der super syncro...das wars aber auch....der inhalt ist einfach nur , selbst wenn er an par stelllen zutrifft, schwachsin.

Ich bin selber nicht die person die age of conan ein super spiel findet und ich weiß auch wo die kanten und ecken sind und wenn ich nen mmo empfehlen würde dann wer es gewiss nicht age of conan  aber das was du da gemacht hast ist einfach unter aller sau.

Und die begründung das es andere tun und schlimmer und du es auch deshalb machen kannst würd ich sowieso mal nicht nehmen...das zeigt dann höchstens das irgendwas in der geselschaft falsch ist.


----------



## erwo (15. August 2008)

Hi,



Daron schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin derjenige der für dieses Video verantwortlich ist...
> 
> ...


Meridian war 1996, also vor 12 Jahren, 27-12 sind 15.
Die monatlichen Kosten für einen Meridian Spieler waren bis zu 500 DM zu der Zeit,
mancher Student hat etwas weniger gezahlt, aber die hälfte bestimmt.

Aber du hast bestimmt gut Zeitungen ausgetragen neben der Schule, stimmts?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Charakterwerte haben niemals funktioniert, sie sind einfach nur ein schöner Schein. Content fehlt oder ist verbugged. Dieses Spiel, das sich auf 80% Propaganda seiner Designer stützt und zu 20% auf handfestem, programmiertem Code, *wird tatsächlich von sämtlichen Magazinen und Online-Mags zum Kauf empfohlen.*[/i]"
> 
> Jedenfalls, um nochmal die Kurzfassung zu bieten : Es gibt in dem Video keine persönlichen Beleidigungen die nicht auf eigener Interpretation beruhen und das Video verfälscht keine aktuellen Zustände. Es parodiert sie nur.



So schlimm verbugged wie dargestellt ist es nicht, planlose Prozentangaben, das sämtliche Charakter
werte nicht funktionieren ist auch gelogen.

Zu dem Video, bei den Kindern konnte ich lachen, ansonsten fand ich das Niveou
einfach relativ niedrig, wenn Du wirklich Student bist und 27 Jahre alt, ist das umso
deutlicher, bei einem 15 Jährigem Zeitungsausträger wäre das Niveou passend und
in Ordnung gewesen.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Drakonis (15. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Dann find ichs komisch das grad du nicht mitgekriegt hast wie die zustände andere mmos am anfang waren....
> 
> Und auch die aussage das es "genau das wiederspiegelt was im moment passiert" ist schwachsin und ich würds ganz klar als rufmord bezeichnen....und steffan raab macht was mit niveau....
> 
> ...



hehe heut nen schlechten Tag erwischt?
jeder hat ein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung, außer vielleicht im offiziellen AoC Forum.
Ich finde das Video nicht unbedingt Lustig, aber es trifft vieles. Ich habs seit EA gespielt und es wurde eher schlechter als besser. 
Hier braucht auch keiner Kommen mit schlechter Hardware usw. Wenn man durch Patches PC-Crashes, Bluescreens und Freszes einprogrammiert ins Spiel ist das schon traurig.


----------



## zhorin (15. August 2008)

So witzig fand ich das Video jetzt auch nicht ( eher minderwtzig weil diese Art von Humor irgendwie auf Grundschulniveau liegt ) ... aber den Vorwurf ein nicht fertiges Spiel aus den Markt geworfen zu haben um schnelles Geld zu machen muss sich Funcom definitiv gefallen lassen.
Zugegeben wirklich bugfrei ist so ein Spiel nie aber zum Release sollte als möglich nur noch ein gewisses Feintuning kommen - das Content fehlt - okay - aber zu lang sollte der nicht auf sich warten lassen. Mangelhaftes Balancing ist da ein schwerwiegenderes Problem was auf jeden Fall in einer ernsthaften Beta-Test-Phase erkannt werden kann und zum Release schon behoben werden kann.
( das die Beta-Test-Phasen mitlerweile eher zu Werbezwecken genutzt werden ist ne ganz andere Sache - und mal Hand aufs Herz - wieviele Leute mit einem Beta Account schreiben wirklich Fehleranalysen )
Also wer so etwas auf den Markt wirft muss auch mit der Kritik leben können die durchaus auch ihre Berechtigung hat - schliesslich hat man sich ja auch gut von den Käufern bezahlen lassen.
Ein direkter Termindruck aufgrund eines anderen grossen MMOs war auf jeden Fall nicht zu erkennen was den Schluss nahe legt dass dringend Geld reinkommen sollte.
Und ja das Spiel muss sich mit WoW vergleichen lassen - immerhin kann man erwarten das Fehler die bereits vor 3 Jahren gemacht wurden nicht permanent wiederholt werden ( und das mitunter weitaus schlimmer ). 

So hat das ganze relativ wenig mit "Rufmord" zu tun sondern eher mit einer Quittung der geprellten Käufer die sich der Publisher ganz allein selbst zuzuscheiben hat.


----------



## Daron B. Cunte (15. August 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Meridian war 1996, also vor 12 Jahren, 27-12 sind 15.
> ...




Ochje, da hat aber jemand ein bisschen zuviel "ernst" zum Frühstück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und : Natürlich habe ich damals neben der Schule gearbeitet. Ich habe mir mein Leben damals schon selbst finanziert, was tut das hier zur Sache?
Wer damals allerdings 500 Euro in Meridian investiert hat, hatte meiner Meinung nach ein gehöriges Realitätsdefizit. 
Ich hatte meine 12 Freistunden oder wieviel das auch immer waren und mehr habe ich auch nie genutzt. Daher nochmal die Frage was das hier zur Sache tut.
Und nur weil du meinen Humor in den falschen Hals bekommst, heisst das nicht, das es gleich NiveauLOS ist.

Aber du findest sicher auch Stromberg Niveaulos ^^ Dort herrscht nämlich noch einmal ein ganz anderer Ton, bzw. es wird richtig böse gegen Randgruppen gehetzt.
Nur das ist eben subjektiv, wie es jeder auffasst, oder mit einer gehörigen Portion Empathie an die Sache herangeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wüsste auch nicht wann ich gesagt habe : Schau dir das Video an, das ist urgeil!!!! Es hat dich also keiner gezwungen es zu schauen, oder es dir mit falschen Fakten schmackhaft gemacht.
Das letztere war aber bei einem anderen Produkt der Fall...ich weiss nur gerade nichtmehr um was es sich gehandelt hat... ich glaube es war ein MMO...

/edit : und du willst tatsächlich sagen, dass Statuswerte Sinn haben und alle feats wie beschrieben funktionieren? Bist du vielleicht im falschen Forum? ^^ Selbst Ellingson gibt in seinen Interviews mittlerweile zu, das es genau so ist.


----------



## Tikume (15. August 2008)

Man kann sich alles schön reden und auch alles überdramatisieren.

Unser Problem bei AOC war primär dass das Spiel auf PvP ausgelegt sein sollte, aber genau das hinten und vorne nicht funktioniert hat (werder von der Mechanik noch von der Performance).
Trifft man dann auch noch auf ein Questloch fragt man sich logischerweise als arbeitender Mensch ob es Sinn macht zu dem Zeitpunkt weiterzuspielen.

Die Grafik ist wirklich super (wenn auch nicht performant genug für PvP Schlachten), die Nippel der Weiber hart und die ersten 50 Level haben auch Spaß gemacht. Aber bevor ich reaktiviere warte ich bis Funcom das Spiel auf die Reihe bekommen hat.

Ich sehe aber nicht warum man das dermaßen dramatisieren sollte.


p.s.: Die Monatlichen Kosten damals entstanden ja hauptsächlich aus den Verbindungen ins Internet. Wer also viel gezockt hat kam wohl auf SUmmen von 400-500DM. Wer sich dagegen am Riemen gerissen hat und AOL CDs missbraucht hat konnte sehr wohl wesentlich günstiger davon kommen.


----------



## Emokeksii (15. August 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> hehe heut nen schlechten Tag erwischt?
> jeder hat ein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung, außer vielleicht im offiziellen AoC Forum.
> Ich finde das Video nicht unbedingt Lustig, aber es trifft vieles. Ich habs seit EA gespielt und es wurde eher schlechter als besser.
> Hier braucht auch keiner Kommen mit schlechter Hardware usw. Wenn man durch Patches PC-Crashes, Bluescreens und Freszes einprogrammiert ins Spiel ist das schon traurig.



Du hast es erfast jeder hat das recht seine meinung frei zu eisern und das hab ich genau so getan.

Nur sollte man wenn man seine meinung äusert nicht irgend nen stuss dazu erfinden oder sachen schlimmer darstellen als sie sind und es dann besonders nicht so niveau los machen wie es passiert ist.

Und Bluescreens freezes und Pc-Crashes kannst du wohl nicht auf ein spiel hinlegen....weil ich hab so was komischerweiße nicht...kein einzigstes mal...komisch oder? und das obwohl sie doch ins spiel rein gepatcht sind....da sind wir wieder bei " man sollte keinen stuss erzählen"


----------



## Daron B. Cunte (15. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man kann sich alles schön reden und auch alles überdramatisieren.
> 
> Unser Problem bei AOC war primär dass das Spiel auf PvP ausgelegt sein sollte, aber genau das hinten und vorne nicht funktioniert hat (werder von der Mechanik noch von der Performance).
> Trifft man dann auch noch auf ein Questloch fragt man sich logischerweise als arbeitender Mensch ob es Sinn macht zu dem Zeitpunkt weiterzuspielen.
> ...




lol, du hast mich echt gerade daran erinnert wie ich diese AoL-Freistunden-CDs gehortet hab ^^ da waren immer 10 Gratis Stunden auf den CDs.


----------



## Emokeksii (15. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> p.s.: Die Monatlichen Kosten damals entstanden ja hauptsächlich aus den Verbindungen ins Internet. Wer also viel gezockt hat kam wohl auf SUmmen von 400-500DM. Wer sich dagegen am Riemen gerissen hat und AOL CDs missbraucht hat konnte sehr wohl wesentlich günstiger davon kommen.



^^ Also als kind hab ich die aol cds immer gekriegt damit ich sie einfach in den Computer schieben konte und dadurch dann gedacht hab ich mach irgendwas am pc so haben.

hmm...das mit dem aol cds war doch so das da irgendwie immer freie internet zeit oder so dabei war oder?....kenn mich da leider nicht so arg aus interesiert mich aber.


----------



## Daron B. Cunte (15. August 2008)

ja, wie gesagt, es gab diese 10-stunden-gratis-CDs ^^ Telefonkosten musste man trotzdem bezahlen...


----------



## Abrox (15. August 2008)

Daron schrieb:


> ja, wie gesagt, es gab diese 10-stunden-gratis-CDs ^^ Telefonkosten musste man trotzdem bezahlen...



Naja, wir die massenweise bei Schlecker mitgenommen und durch die Gegend geschnibbelt.


----------



## everblue (15. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Hat everblue das mit den 12 Jahren Onlinespielerfahrungen rauseditiert? Weil irgendwie finde ich das nicht.



Bitte mal alles lesen und suchen. Tip: das mit den 12 Jahren Onlinespieleerfahrung hab ich nicht gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und zum Rest deiner Meinung, will ich erst garnicht viel drauf eingehen, nur soviel, kann mich deiner Meinung nicht anschließen.


Viele denken das Video ist etwas übertrieben, finde das was FC ankündigt und angekündigt hat ist übertrieben.


MFG everblue


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und Bluescreens freezes und Pc-Crashes kannst du wohl nicht auf ein spiel hinlegen....weil ich hab so was komischerweiße nicht...kein einzigstes mal...komisch oder? und das obwohl sie doch ins spiel rein gepatcht sind....da sind wir wieder bei " man sollte keinen stuss erzählen"



Ich hab ja eigentlich für meinen Teil mit dem Thema AOC abgeschlossen, weswegen mich der Flamewar zwischen den FC-Verteuflern und den FC-Ist-toll Fraktionen egal ist.

Aber um dir trotzdem zu wiedersprechen, Bluescreens und Freezes sind sehr wohl ein Problem der Software bzw. des Spiels, insbesondere dann wenn der Rechner sonst fehlerfrei läuft. Sei es jetzt das sich die Programmierer nicht an die Spezifikationen von DirectX gehalten haben oder sonstige Fehler in das Programm geraten sind beim Programmieren. Sowas kommt bei Programmieren schonmal vor, und ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung das solche Fehler meistens schwer zu finden sind.

Und gerade durch die häufige Patcherei von FC ist die Gefahr eben groß immer neue Fehler reinzubringen, eben weil die Zeit für ausgiebige Tests fehlt. Damit tut man sich im keine Gefallen mit so einer Patch-Strategie.


----------



## Emokeksii (15. August 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ich hab ja eigentlich für meinen Teil mit dem Thema AOC abgeschlossen, weswegen mich der Flamewar zwischen den FC-Verteuflern und den FC-Ist-toll Fraktionen egal ist.
> 
> Aber um dir trotzdem zu wiedersprechen, Bluescreens und Freezes sind sehr wohl ein Problem der Software bzw. des Spiels, insbesondere dann wenn der Rechner sonst fehlerfrei läuft. Sei es jetzt das sich die Programmierer nicht an die Spezifikationen von DirectX gehalten haben oder sonstige Fehler in das Programm geraten sind beim Programmieren. Sowas kommt bei Programmieren schonmal vor, und ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung das solche Fehler meistens schwer zu finden sind.
> 
> Und gerade durch die häufige Patcherei von FC ist die Gefahr eben groß immer neue Fehler reinzubringen, eben weil die Zeit für ausgiebige Tests fehlt. Damit tut man sich im keine Gefallen mit so einer Patch-Strategie.




Ebenfals bin ich bis jetzt von diesen problemen noch nicht betroffen gewesen also nehm ich an das die hardware seinen teil dazu beiträgt ansonsten hät ich doch die selben probleme.

Ich spiel es seit den letzen patch und hatte bis dahin keine probleme das liegt dann etwa daran das ich glück hab oder das die fehler eventuel auch behoben worden sind....wenn das der fall wäre das sie behoben worden sind dann ist es doch sowieso egal da dann die sachen gepatcht werden....


----------



## Lichtrebelli (15. August 2008)

Aber hey auch wenn wir doch so extrem vom Topic abgekommen sind muss man mit erstauen mal feststellen das dies der erste Therad ist im Buffed/AOC forum wo keine dummen sprüche wie WoW is the best kamen und sonst son kram kam. Find ich wirklich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mit diversen Fehlern wie Bluescreens und frezz .... sorry aber sowas hatte ich auch noch nicht genauso wenig wie diese Memory ... was weis ich wie die Fehler heißen. Sorry aber das muss dann wohl eher stark von der Hard bzw. Betriebsystem abhängig sein.

An den einzigen fehler an dem ich mich jetzt erinnern kann (Wo das game abgestürtzt war)  war nach 10 stunden zoggen wo Vista einfach mit ner fehlermeldung kam das Programm funxt net mehr richtig. 


Zu den fehlenden Content em nun ja ich weis jetzt net soganz was genau euch fehlt (ausser PVP das ist klar) ich meine mal ich bin jetzt 2 Wochen 80 Raide mit einer gemütlichen truppe gerade Kylikki und Vistrix alle 2 tage.Zu den thema das die stats von den items unr als zierde dienen, muss ich 2 dinge sagen Ja es stimmte wurde aber behoben. Das crafting System is auch vorhanden wo ich aber sagen muss (MEINE MEINUNG) gefällt mir momentan überhaupt nicht! Okey das questen war etwas leicht eine qual aber net von 70 - 80 weil da gibt es mehr als genung von quest sondern eher von 40 - 60 wo es stark auf´s grinden abhängig ist / "war". 

Em ich höre immer: "das Spiel ist stark verbuggt vorallem die Quests und so" welche Quest denn genau also ich kann mich genau an 4 Quest erinnern die Überhaupt nicht gingen entweder die Mobs nur dumm in der Ecke rumstanden und wenn man sie angegriffen hat nur, kam Das Ziel weicht aus, oder man hat sie angegriffen und sie sind gleich km weit weg gelaufen, bis sie irgendwann ganz weg waren (vieleicht hatten sie auch einfach nur angst keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )An was ich mich auch noch stark erinnern kann was die LvL 20 schicksals Quest die durch die starken ping probleme eigentlich was unmachbar war und es wirklich eine Herrausforderung und Nerven sache war.


Beim Start des spiels okey da kann man wirklich sagen hey das was sie sich geleistet hatten war nicht wirklich das beste um genau zu sein fand ich es auch unter aller Sau. Und das sich das viele nicht mehr angetan haben und auf account kündigen gegangen sind kann ich gut verstehen. Aber das Spiel so extrem Schlecht zu reden ? Sorry ich kann nur von meinen erlebnissen reden und schreiben. Und vieleicht habe ich auch manche Sachen nicht wirklich sehr Tragisch gesehen wie manch anderer ?! 

Zum momentanigen Stand finde ich man kann viel Zeit verbringen in diesem Game und man hat auch viele möglichkeiten (aus meiner sicht) etwas zu unternehmen. UND NEIN ICH HABE KEINE ROSA ROTE SONNEN BRILLE AUF ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So nun bin ich meilen weit vom topic abgewandert aber spielt ja hier nicht ganz so eine Große rollen.


MFG de Lichtrebelli


----------



## Evereve (15. August 2008)

Lichtrebelli schrieb:


> Also mit diversen Fehlern wie Bluescreens und frezz .... sorry aber sowas hatte ich auch noch nicht genauso wenig wie diese Memory ... was weis ich wie die Fehler heißen. Sorry aber das muss dann wohl eher stark von der Hard bzw. Betriebsystem abhängig sein.


Man muss bei den Problemen etwas unterscheiden. Es gibt Probleme, die tauchen auf, wenn man einen falschen/veralteten Grafiktreiber hat, der Rechner überhitzt oder sonst was. Da kann man die "Schuld" auf den PC Besitzer schieben. 

Probleme wie memory usw sind was ganz anderes. Es kam ja raus, dass diese Probleme vor allem auf 32 bit Rechner vorkommen, Leute mit 64 bit/Vista haben weniger bis keine Probleme. Grund ist wohl die Tatsache, dass Funcom irgendwas am System ändert, um es X Box tauglich zu machen. Vor Release stand nirgendwo etwas von 64 bit bei den Mindestanforderungen und das game lief ja auch wochenlang ohne Probs. Bis nach einem Patch auf einmal irrsinnig viele Leute die gleichen Komplikationen hatten. Man kann Leuten, die nun deswegen Probleme haben also keine Vorwürfe von wegen "liegt an eurer Hardware, selber schuld" machen. Klar liegts an der Hardware, aber nicht weil Leute PCs mit zu wenige Leistung haben , sondern NUR, weil Funcom auf einmal was am bestehenden System ändert, dass die Anforderungen nun plötzlich höher schraubt.


----------



## Wolfenstein (15. August 2008)

Das Problem ist doch jeder will ne Scheibe vom Kuchen abhaben.
In diesem Fall ist der Kuchen halt MMOPRG.

Jeder Entwickler sollte sich bewusstsein wenn er ne Scheibe vom Kuchen abhaben will muss er erstmal an WoW vorbei.

Vergleiche wie WoW war am anfang auch so buggy wie AOC hinken ein bisschen.
Kaum ein Spieler mag sich noch ein halbfertiges Spiel antun und dann monatelang auf patches warten bis das Spiel wirklich Spielbar ist.
Es reicht schon das immer mehr Entwickler halbfertigen Schrott rausbringen. 
Mich kotzt die Spieleindustrie immer mehr an man kommt sich vor wie auf nem polnischen Automarkt wo einem nur Schrott autos verkauft werden.

WAR wird scheitern AOC wird untergehen alle anderen werden auch untergehen gegen WoW.
Nich eins dieser Spiele kann es mit WoW aufnehmen.

Wer nen erfolgreiches MMOPRG rausbringt kann mit traumhaften Einnahmen rechnen. 
Und genau aus diesem Grund muss mehr Geld und viel viel mehr Zeit in die Entwicklung des Spiels gesteckt werden.
Les ich nu z.b. bei WAR .. klassen gestrichen Städte gestrichen... ja klasse wieder nen halbfertiges Spiel Geilo sowas brauch ich nicht.
Dann steckt lieber noch 1 Jahr entwicklung rein aber dann habt ihr wenigstens was zu präsentieren !

Lockt die Leute mit geilen Features die WoW hat und mit nen paar neuen aber nicht mit so nem halbgaren mist.

WoW wird noch sehr lange auf dem Trohn sitzen, ich denke mal WoW wird allerhöchstens durch ein neues Firmeneigenes MMOPRG irgendwann abgelöst aber alle anderen bringens einfach nicht


----------



## Emokeksii (15. August 2008)

Wolfenstein schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch jeder will ne Scheibe vom Kuchen abhaben.
> In diesem Fall ist der Kuchen halt MMOPRG.
> 
> Jeder Entwickler sollte sich bewusstsein wenn er ne Scheibe vom Kuchen abhaben will muss er erstmal an WoW vorbei.
> ...



Ab wann nen spiel erfolgreich ist in Wirtschatlicher sicht muss ich dir ja nicht sagen oder? und war hat nicht vor wow vom thron zu stoßen und sobald sie ihre einnamen sicher können ist es ihnen auch egal ob wow mehr spieler hat oder nicht und im grunde mir auch so lang ich in ruhe spielen kann und sich um das spiel gekümmer wird.

Im grunde ist auch jeder schuld der ein Complett fertiges mmo erwartet denn erst durch wirkliches testen und spielen findet man raus wie es ist und mal erlich...würden die entwickler von Warhammer jetzt sagen " wir bringens erst nächstes jahr raus" würde 1 die grafik noch merh veraltet sein als sie schon ist und 2. die Fans die CE zurück geben und ihnen an die gurgel springen.

Ich hab lieber par klassen und städte weniger und dafür ne bessere balance und nen anständigeres spiel als nen jahr zu warten oder das alles total verbugt und kaput drin zu haben.

Die leute sind einfach total verweichlicht und flennen wegen jeden problem rum World of warcraft hat aus allen kleine flenn susen gemacht die wegen jeden schrott rum weinen sich total reinsteigern und überreagieren.

Im grunde werdne diese leute auch nicht gezwungen die spiele zu spielen....sie könn gern bei wow bleiben hab ich persöhnlich sowieso kein problem damit und würd es willkommen heißen...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Die leute sind einfach total verweichlicht und flennen wegen jeden problem rum World of warcraft hat aus allen kleine flenn susen gemacht die wegen jeden schrott rum weinen sich total reinsteigern und überreagieren.




Aha..soso..."kleine flenn susen"...und wie heißen dann die Leute die sich von den Firmen alles bieten lassen und sie dafür sogar noch in den Himmel loben?

Think of it...


----------



## erwo (15. August 2008)

Hallo,



Lilith schrieb:


> Aha..soso..."kleine flenn susen"...und wie heißen dann die Leute die sich von den Firmen alles bieten lassen und sie dafür sogar noch in den Himmel loben?
> 
> Think of it...



Die WoW Leute lassen sich doch alles gefallen, es gibt keine Weiterentwicklung,
aber die Leute zahlen brav und loben es in den Himmel.

Und Blizzard könnte es sich wirklich leisten aus WoW was ordentliches zu machen,
aber sie tun es nicht, ja nach 4 Jahren kann man das durchaus sagen.


Siehste, alles nur eine Betrachtungssache.


Aber wie diese Threads hier mit immer und immer wieder dem selben Müll von
den WoW Kiddies vollgepumpt werden ist schon echt erstaunlich, ist das hier doch
eigentlich das AOC Forum.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. August 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Die WoW Leute lassen sich doch alles gefallen, es gibt keine Weiterentwicklung,
> aber die Leute zahlen brav und loben es in den Himmel.
> 
> Und Blizzard könnte es sich wirklich leisten aus WoW was ordentliches zu machen,
> ...



Aha, also bin ich jetzt ein WoW Kiddie. Schön wen einem die Argumente ausgehen und man andere nur noch beschimpfen kann. Wobei deine Ausdrucksweise dich wohl eher als Kiddie qualifiziert, darfst du AoC überhaupt schon spielen?

Und ist das AOC-Forum nur für AOC-Fanboys wo keine Kritik geäußert werden darf?


Btw.: Wo hab ich WoW in den Himmel gelobt? Wo hab ich überhaupt AoC mit WoW verglichen? Wo hab ich gesagt das WoW Innovativ ist und so viel toller als AoC? Das kam ja jetzt erst von dir, dieser vergleich zwischen diesen beiden Spielen. Und ja ich hab WoW gespielt, aber damit aufgehört weil es mir zu langweilig wurde, dann wieder angefangen um zu sehen was sich verändert hat und vor kurzem wieder aufgehört. Jetzt bin ich bei LOTRO gelandet und warte jetzt auf WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (15. August 2008)

zhorin schrieb:


> Mangelhaftes Balancing ist da ein schwerwiegenderes Problem was auf jeden Fall in einer ernsthaften Beta-Test-Phase erkannt werden kann und zum Release schon behoben werden kann.
> ( das die Beta-Test-Phasen mitlerweile eher zu Werbezwecken genutzt werden ist ne ganz andere Sache - und mal Hand aufs Herz - wieviele Leute mit einem Beta Account schreiben wirklich Fehleranalysen )




Dazu muss man die Beta-Tester aber auf eine Beta loslassen..und nicht auf eine Alpha. Wenn du nämlich in eine Beta kommst und bereits an der 2. Ecke das erste dutzend offensichtlicher Bugs(inklusive einem nicht funktionieren Bug-Report-Button) entdeckt hast und das offizielle Beta-Forum auch eher mau besucht ist...nunja...das vergeht einem dann irgendwie die Lust irgendwas zu reporten weil man sich ein wenig verarscht vorkommt. Wenigstens die offensichtlichen Fehler sollten ja eigentlich in einer Beta nur 4 Monate vor Release nicht mehr vorhanden sein.
Als Beta-tester denkt man sich "okay, ich komme jetzt ins Spiel, helfe denen beim Balancing und suche Fehler"....was man nicht erwartet ist das einen die Bugs rudelweise anspringen(und sich tribbleartig vermehren)und von Balancing oder Fine-Tuning garkeine Rede sein kann weil ja noch nichtmal das Gröbste erledigt ist.


----------



## Evereve (15. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Die leute sind einfach total verweichlicht und flennen wegen jeden problem rum World of warcraft hat aus allen kleine flenn susen gemacht die wegen jeden schrott rum weinen sich total reinsteigern und überreagieren.



Da ist auf jeden Fall was dran. Und seit wann heulen die Leute so schnell rum? Seit Blizzard angefangen hat, alles nach der Mainstreamschiene zu fahren. Vor BC wars hart an Epics ranzukommen. Man musste raiden oder PVP machen bis zum kotzen. Aber das war normal und keiner beschwerte sich großartig. Mit nur zwei Raidtagen haben wir damals den content bis auf ein paar Bosse in Naxx gecleart. 
Mit BC kam auf einmal die jetzt sogenannte Casualwelle und jeder meinte, Epics müssen auf den Bäume wachsen *übertreib* Bosse wurden viel schneller als früher generft (Aran, Nethergroll, Nightbane etc), ich war mit meiner Gilde eine der ersten auf dem Server, die Kara clear hatten und selbst wir mussten uns beeilen, die Bosse noch vor dem Nerf zu schaffen.
Blizzard patchte, nerfte und änderte, führt immer mehr Möglichkeiten ein an noch mehr Marken zu kommen, streicht alle BC Vor Qs und bringt mit WOTLK nicht mal mehr zu Beginn welche. Durch "Season Set gegen Ehre" wurde sogar eine Möglichkeit geschaffen über Ehre leechen deinen Char komplett episch auszurüsten ohne was dafür tun zu müssen. 
Die Arena, auf einmal war PVP keine Massenschlacht a la BG mehr sondern ein 2:2, 5:5 usw. Das rief immer mehr  Heulthreads wegen der Unausgeglichenheit der Klassen hervor -> Blizzard schraubt ständig an allen Klassen rum in dem irrwitzigen Versuch, sie auch im 1:1 gleich zu stellen. 
Das funktioniert so nach dem Motto "reicht ihnen den kleinen Finger und sie reissen dir den Arm aus." 
Nun ist Blizz gezwungen, diese Epicflut und die Vereinfachung des Spiels weiterzuführen. Aber ihr Plan geht auf, seit dieser ganzen Änderungen hat Wow mehr aktive Accs als je zuvor. Und die Wow Fraktion hat sich so ans weinen gewöhnt, dass das wohl auch nicht mehr abzustellen sein wird.
Was interessiert es Blizz, wenn Leute wie ich wegen dem oben genannten Text Wow verlassen, oder wie Emokeksii keine Lust mehr auf das neue PVP System haben? Gar nicht, denn für uns "alte " Wowspieler kommen 5 neue nach, denen das aktuelle System gefällt.


----------



## Lichtrebelli (16. August 2008)

Die leute sind einfach total verweichlicht und flennen wegen jeden problem rum World of warcraft hat aus allen kleine flenn susen gemacht die wegen jeden schrott rum weinen sich total reinsteigern und überreagieren.


Da muss ich recht geben.

Schau ich auf den start von AoC und vorallem auf den 14.5 was da abging wie die leute rum geheult haben, sie wollen endlich saugen. Und wo dann noch die Nachricht kam das sich der Download noch um 2 Stunden verzögert..... also ich war live in den irc channel dabei die mod´s mussten den kompletten channel für mehr als 15min sperren das keiner mehr schreiben konnte. Es kam Sprüch wie : was soll der scheiß ,was ist das für ein drecks Verein, ich will mein geld wieder haben .............  Und wo ich dann noch in den Foren geschaut habe, wie im sec takt die leude gepostet haben, und vorallem auf den Waldgeist rum gehackt haben, es war wirklich nicht mehr schön dies anzusehen. Aber das schlimmste der Download ist gestartet und das geheule ging im sec takt weiter wie z.b. was das für ne scheiß verbindung bla bla bla. 


Hat man sich mal so alles angeschaut da muss ich sagen die leute sind mehr als verweichlicht. Wenn man net mal mehr 2 stunden länger warten kann (selbst wenn der download fertig wäre hätte keiner Spielen können vor dem 17ten).  

Sorry aber ich muss auch sagen seit dem AoC draußen ist , ist auch das geheule auf eine neue Ebene gekommen. 
WAR ist noch net mal draußen und es wird schon geheult, Weil Städte wegfallen und klassen (gut bei den klassen wenn man sich natürlich eine rausgesucht hat und die wegfällt is nen bissel doof) aber da geht das geheule schon weit vor dem Start los...

sorry wo soll das noch alles hinführen.*ironi on* Demnächsten fangen Leute noch an rumzuheulen wenn sie beim Zahnarzt mehr als 10min sitzen müssen, und gehen gleich in irgend ein foren und berichten das, was ihnen passiert ist in der hoffnung das sich andere "heulsusen mit anschließen die dann schreiben ja ich bin erst in 11 drann gekommen ..... *lach ich stelle mir das gerade bildlich vor* *ironie off*

Wenn jeder mal wieder nen bissel Zeit mit bringt und sich nicht gleich an allem hoch zieht dann wird das auch schon wieder.Wie Sacht man denn so schön gut ding brauch weile. Und wer diese weile (Zeit) nicht aufbringen kann/will der hat ja auch die option den account zu kündigen und später vieleicht noch mal rein schauen. 

MFG de Lichtrebelli


----------



## Lichtrebelli (16. August 2008)

Wolfenstein schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch jeder will ne Scheibe vom Kuchen abhaben.
> In diesem Fall ist der Kuchen halt MMOPRG.
> 
> Jeder Entwickler sollte sich bewusstsein wenn er ne Scheibe vom Kuchen abhaben will muss er erstmal an WoW vorbei.
> ...




Hm sorry aber du vergleichst jetzt ein 12+ Game mit einen 18+ Game 

das wäre wie Dacia Logan und Porsche. 

Es geht einfach nicht. Erstens solle das Spiel ganz andere Altersgruppen ansprechen und 2tens ist Jedes Game etwas anderes und kann somit nicht direkt verglichen werden. (es wir gern von vielen leuden so gemacht)
Desweitern solche vergleiche zu ziehen ist relativ irrsinig weil jedes Spiel hat seine ganz bestimmten eigenschaften (der eine mag es der andere net) 


*Dann steckt lieber noch 1 Jahr entwicklung rein aber dann habt ihr wenigstens was zu präsentieren !
*  sorry aber die Leute konnten net mal 2 stunden länger auf den Download warten und nun sollen sie nach deiner Meinung nen ganzes Jahr warten.... Ich sehe schon die Foren explodieren mit Theards.


*Lockt die Leute mit geilen Features die WoW hat*  <<<<----- Sorry aber da würde ich mich verarscht fühlen weil dann kann ich gleich bei wow bleiben.


Und die Aussage jeder der was vom Kuchen ab haben will/möchte muss erst mal an WoW vorbei ...... Kurze frage bist du ein Mitarbeiter von Blizz ??? Weil so einen schwachsinn habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört.

Und das Spiele/Produkte immer unreifer auf den markt kommen, liegt zum teil an die verbraucher sie sind doch selbst schuld, heutzutage will keiner mehr lange warten und viel kosten darf es heutzutage auch net mehr ... also was leidet die Qualität.


Ich ende hier jetzt mal. 

MFG Lichti


----------



## Realtec (16. August 2008)

wie jeder thread dahin ausartet das aoc sooooooooooooooooooo scheiße ist ;/
1)es ist neu
2)die firma ist neu gewesen bzw war nicht wirklcih erfolgreich
3)der publisher wollte das game endlich draußen haben, was aber durch mangelndes bugét(sorry ich weiß nicht wie mans schreibt hoffe die leute wissen was damit gemeint ist) nicht fertig war und deshalb auch nur ein mangelhaftes spiel geworden ist.
4)funcom wird mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit pleite gehen davon kann man auf jedenfall ausgehen einfach mal angucken was mit hgl passiert ist war ja so gut wie das gleiche szenario was sich da abgespielt hat

versteht doch einfach mal bitte das den leuten auch irgendwann mal das geld ausgeht... mythic hats klüger gemacht mit der preorder~~

und blizzard hatte auch n schlechten start mit ihrem spiel weil das genre einfach noch nciht so weit war wie jetzt aber im gegensatz zu andren firmen hatten sie das geld durch hits wie diablo sc und wc.


----------



## Pacster (16. August 2008)

Lichtrebelli schrieb:


> sorry wo soll das noch alles hinführen.*ironi on* Demnächsten fangen Leute noch an rumzuheulen wenn sie beim Zahnarzt mehr als 10min sitzen müssen, und gehen gleich in irgend ein foren und berichten das, was ihnen passiert ist in der hoffnung das sich andere "heulsusen mit anschließen die dann schreiben ja ich bin erst in 11 drann gekommen ..... *lach ich stelle mir das gerade bildlich vor* *ironie off*




Lustig. Oder auch nicht. Mein Vater ist Zahnarzt und das ist schon seit Ewigkeiten so. Es gibt Leute die würden im Wartezimmer umkommen und sich nicht beschweren(was dann so ziemlich ähnlich dem AoC-Spieler wäre) und es gibt Leute denen sind 10 Minuten halt zuviel(was den Spielern entspricht, die einfach besseres gewöhnt sind als AoC bietet). Es ist eine Dienstleistungsgesellschaft....der Zahnarzt bietet ein Produkt an(seine Dienstleistung) und der Kunde hat nunmal nur begrenzte Zeit und will diese so optimal wie möglich nutzen. Das Kunststück beim Zahnarzt besteht darin gleichzeitig den Gewinn zu maximieren(also möglichst wenig Leerlauf zu haben) während gleichzeitig der Kunde so kurz wie möglich warten sollte....das Problem hierbei ist das man weder ganz genau sagen kann wie lange eine Behandlung dauert...noch kann man sich immer auf die Pünktlichkeit der Patienten(oder überhaupt deren Erscheinen) verlassen. Überbucht man jetzt mit der Ansage "einige kommen eh nicht"(und bei etlichen kann man das nach ein paar Jahren relativ sicher vorraussagen weil die ihren Termin notorisch vergessen), steht man dumm da wenn doch alle kommen. Zumal die dann ja eigentlich kurze Wartezeiten gewöhnt sind von ihren vorherigen Besuchen(sprich ihre Dünnhäutigkeit in dieser Beziehung zugenommen hat und sie vielleicht auch schon ihren ganzen Terminplan darauf eingestellt haben, das sie nach spätestens 45Minuten fertig sind weils nie länger gedauert hat).

Übrigens..als Zahnarztsohn kann ich sagen das mein Vater soweit möglich die eigenen Kinder als Betatester(und nen alphatest würde er selbst uns nicht zumuten) benutzt..und nicht irgendwelche zahlende Kundschaft. Laserbohrer-Behandlung wenn das Kühlwasser nicht funktioniert, ist echt nicht lustig...soviel kann ich verraten....und die schwarze Paste, die eigentlich die Zähne schützen sollte, ging auch nur mit nem Polierer wieder runter. ;-)


----------



## Abrox (16. August 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> funcom wird mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit pleite gehen davon kann man auf jedenfall ausgehen einfach mal angucken was mit hgl passiert ist war ja so gut wie das gleiche szenario was sich da abgespielt hat



Glaub ich nicht. Funcom hat neben Age of Conan auch noch Anarchy Online laufen. Dort gibt es zwar viele Free Accounts, aber die Masse an bezahlenden SPielern ist auch gar nicht so wenig.

Die Verkaufszahlen von The Longest Journey (Beide Teile) waren auch nicht grade wenig.

Aus meiner Sicht sind hier Leute bei, die meinen FunCom gibt es erst seit ein paar Jahren und das einzige Produkt von FunCom wär Age of Conan.

Was mir in Age of Conan wirklich noch fehlt (was auch nie kommen wird) ist das Skillsystem von Anarchy Online.
Es wird aber nie kommen da

a) Es schon in Abgeschwächter Form da ist (in Form von Provozieren etc)

b) Zauber sich nach Level erlernen und nicht zB (mit etwas ähnlichen wie Nanokristallen) gekauft werden müssen

c) Viele Spieler nicht einfach mehr hier klick, da klick in einem Talentbaum anklicken müssen. den es übrigens ja auch gibt.

Leider geht dadurch auch der schöne Aspekt des Twinkens verloren. Mit Twinken meine ich nicht etwa, das ich Rüstung für 29 besorge, die übelst mit hochwertigen Verzauberungen ausstatte und dann alles wegrotze was mir entgegenkommt. Nein, ich meine das perfekte Skillen von Attributen um sagen wir mal einen Level 60 Twink mit Rüstungen für Level 100 auszustatten und Implantate für 170 reinzumacheb. Dazu dann einer Waffe die jenseits aller anderen Waffen auf dem Levelgebiet ist. (Davon Ausgehend das es in AO 200 Level <Classic + Notum Wars[Addon 1]>, 20 Schadow-Level <Addon2>, 30 Alien Level <Addon3> und 70 Research Punkte je nach Klasse gibt)

Was wollte ich noch sagen? Ach vergessen ...


----------



## Deadwool (16. August 2008)

Mir gefällt AoC immer noch, und ich werde es weiterhin neben WoW und Warhammer zocken.

Mein Tip: Seht nicht jedes Spiel das rauskommt als Hyperroxxor Killer eines anderen, dann machts auch mehr Spass. Natürlich hat Funcom Fehler gemacht mit den vollmundigen Ankündigungen der epischen PVP Schlachten. Aber der Hype nach dem viele ins bodenlose gefallen sind und jetzt Betrug schreien, wurde auch zu einem Grossteil von den Spielern selbst gemacht. Spielt AoC doch einfach so lange es Spass macht, dann legt ihr den Account auf Eis und schaut vielleicht später wieder rein. Das was bis jetzt an Content im Spiel ist, ist zwar noch nicht alles was angekündigt wurde, aber es ist das Geld allemal wert.


----------



## Fusie (16. August 2008)

@Realtec
Genau, Funcom geht Pleite weil die ja auch sonst keine Spiele draußen haben und mit AoC auch kein Geld eingenommen haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Neu ist es.
2. Anarchy Online gab es vor WoW schon mindestens 3 Jahre, feierte in diesem Jahr seinen 7 Geburtstag und es wird noch immer gespielt.
3. Ist nichts neues, aber so geht es vielen Spielen, einfach sich umschauen, nächster Kandidat wird W.A.R. sein...
4. Na klar, sie gehen Pleite weil sie ja neu sind und so...

Bis auf den einen oder anderen Punkt, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Klappe halten, oder eher die Finger von der Tastatur lassen.

Zum Twinken, in einen 60er Opifex Soldier, eine Jame und Tier 1 Rüstung gesteckt, Implantate im Bereich 130 - 140, und einen 60er Engineer mit grübel glaube war Warbot also Level 140 oder so Roboter rum geeiert, zu der Zeit hat auch einer es geschafft einen 60er Engineer mit 190er Slayerdroid auf die Beine zu stellen...

Naja, das waren noch wirklich Möglichkeiten, auch wenn die durch das Levelcap damals schon teilweise begrenzt waren.


----------



## Abrox (16. August 2008)

Fusie schrieb:


> Zum Twinken, in einen 60er Opifex Soldier, eine Jame und Tier 1 Rüstung gesteckt, Implantate im Bereich 130 - 140, und einen 60er Engineer mit grübel glaube war Warbot also Level 140 oder so Roboter rum geeiert, zu der Zeit hat auch einer es geschafft einen 60er Engineer mit 190er Slayerdroid auf die Beine zu stellen...
> 
> Naja, das waren noch wirklich Möglichkeiten, auch wenn die durch das Levelcap damals schon teilweise begrenzt waren.



Endlich einer der mich versteht *freu*

Mit dem Levelcap versteh ich, Man konnte höhere SL Heals zwar schon benutzen, aber die Level haben gefehlt ...

Twinken ist halt nicht mehr das was es mal war.


----------



## Fusie (16. August 2008)

Fast, mit dem Levelcap bzw. Titelcap war gemeint das du bestimmte Skills nur bis auf einen bestimmten Wert rauf ziehen konntest innerhalb eines gewissen Levels, dann war da erstmal Ende und du konntest nur deine Punkte sparen oder auf etwas anderes verteilen.

Finde es auch ein wenig Schade das sie da einem eine ganze Ecke Freiheit genommen haben mit dem neuen "leichteren" System, da wäre mir eine zeitgemäßere Überarbeitung der Steuerung lieber gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. August 2008)

Fusie schrieb:


> 2. Anarchy Online gab es vor WoW schon mindestens 3 Jahre, feierte in diesem Jahr seinen 7 Geburtstag und es wird noch immer gespielt.



Mit anderen Worten, sie haben 7 Jahre Zeit gehabt Erfahrungen mit einem MMOG zu sammeln um dann nix daraus zu lernen...traurig...


----------



## Emokeksii (16. August 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten, sie haben 7 Jahre Zeit gehabt Erfahrungen mit einem MMOG zu sammeln um dann nix daraus zu lernen...traurig...



Diese aussage hat genau so viel sinn wie dein wissen über die entwicklung eines mmos und die probleme jedes mmos beim start.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Diese aussage hat genau so viel sinn wie dein wissen über die entwicklung eines mmos und die probleme jedes mmos beim start.



Stimmt, ich hab keine Erfahrung in der Entwicklung von MMOGs, nur in der Entwicklung von Software. Aber wenn man 7 Jahre Zeit hat, sogar mit einem eigenen Produkt auf dem Markt ist mit dem man Erfahrungen sammeln kann, und dann trotzdem wieder dieselben Fehler macht, dann ist das traurig.

Ganz zu schweigen davon das man aus den Fehlern der Konkurrenz auch lernen kann und versuchen kann diese zu vermeiden,  aber offenbar braucht man das nicht weil es die Spieler ja schlucken und trotzdem dafür bezahlen...


----------



## Fusie (16. August 2008)

Genau, denn schliesslich haben sie ja auch alles von AO übernommen und es nur in ein Barbarenlederkostüm gesteckt und fertig war AoC... ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. August 2008)

Fusie schrieb:


> Genau, denn schliesslich haben sie ja auch alles von AO übernommen und es nur in ein Barbarenlederkostüm gesteckt und fertig war AoC... ja...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da wir gerade bei Aussagen waren die "viel Sinn" ergeben...naja


----------



## Lichtrebelli (16. August 2008)

"Meister, ich möchte gerne ganz viel Aufmerksamkeit im Buffed-Forum. Was kann ich tun?" fragte der Schüler.
"Erstelle einen neuen Thread zu einem der folgenden Themen:

1. MH / BT farmen im S1/S2/T4 Set ? Klar geht das! Archi und Illi können sowas von nix!
2. Ich habe von einem Kumpel gehört dass die 5000g für den Flugmount Reitskill reduziert werden
3. World of Farmcraft nein danke. Ich kaufe mein Gold bei den Chinesen !

erwiderte der Meister.

"Meister, aber was mache ich wenn es schon Diskussionen im Buffed-Forum gibt zu diesen Themen ? Ich möchte schliesslich meine kostbare Zeit nicht dafür verschwenden die Antworten anderer Leute zu lesen, oder sogar die Suchfunktion benutzen müssen"
"Mach Dir keine Sorgen. Selbst wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen sollte einen Link zu posten der auf eine bestehende frühere Diskussion hinweist, sind dir 4-5 Seiten mit lustigen Kommentaren sicher. Schliesslich ist dein Thread der aktuellere"





*Wie geil ist das denn  *lach**


Sorry musste ich einfach mal los werden da wir eh gerade bei aussagen mit viel sinn sind *gg*


MFG


----------



## Dannie (16. August 2008)

endgeil das video =)


----------



## Zachrid (16. August 2008)

Naja, ich konnte mir hier und da ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen, aber gegen Ende raus verliert das Video deutlich. 
Ansonsten ist es eine Form von Kritik... Satire würde ich es sogar nennen, auch wenn sich über die Qualität streiten lässt. 

Auf der anderen Seite, muss ich mir als Betreiber eines Forums solche Kritik nicht gefallen lassen, genau so wenig wie eine Partei eine Satire, über sich in ihrem Forum dulden würde. Das ist deren gutes Recht, mehr gibt es da nicht zu sagen. Wer in eine Kneipe geht und laut herumbrüllt, wie scheiße (pardon) es da drin ist, muss damit rechnen vom Wirt vor die Tür gesetzt zu werden. So ist das nun mal: "Mein Haus, meine Regeln". Ich sehe hierbei kein Grund sich aufzuregen, wenn dieses Video eine 'sachliche Kritik' wäre, wäre es etwas anderes.

Solange es nicht in übler Nachrede oder falschen Anschuldigungen ausartet (und sich betrogen zu fühlen, weil einem falsche Versprechungen gemacht wurden ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht) kann man meiner Auffassung nach jede Institution lang und breit durch den Kakao ziehen und in die Kritik nehmen. Nur ist es wirklich, wirklich, WIRKLICH blöd, dass in deren eigenen vier Wänden zu machen


----------



## brenner100 (17. August 2008)

gute synchro

und LOL


----------



## Domiel (17. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich finds eigentlich ganz gut, dass sie den stream drin lassen. Sie wollen halt nicht nach dem Motto "getroffene Hunde bellen" reagieren sondern wie oben schon gesagt, Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht.
> Das Teil jetzt chronisch verbieten und überall rauslöschen käme viel peinlicher und würde die Leute noch mehr anstacheln, es zu posten.
> 
> So stehts jetzt im Forum, jeder lacht und lästert und in ein paar Tagen interessierts keinen mehr
> ...



was die eigentliche sache nicht besser macht..


----------



## Realtec (17. August 2008)

Fusie schrieb:


> @Realtec
> Genau, Funcom geht Pleite weil die ja auch sonst keine Spiele draußen haben und mit AoC auch kein Geld eingenommen haben...
> 
> 
> ...



entschuldigung oh allwissender das ich nicht das gleiche wissen habe...
ich werde nie wieder etwas schrieben bevor ich es nicht ausführlich gegoogelt habe ~~ weißt du wie ich zu den aussagen kam? das man von funcom fast GARNICHTS liest  
das war ein grund für meine behauptung das die firma relativ neu ist, das anarchy online älter ist als wow weiß ich auch nur ich wusste nicht das es auch von funcom ist.
das mit dem pleite gehen war lediglich eine vermutung mein guter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dein argument das sie genug geld hätten halt ich für schwachsinn, flagship hat auch eine menge asche eingenommen durch den verkauf und durch die subscriber, aber letzten endes scheint es ja nichts gebracht zu haben oder? und die paar die für AO blechen werden sicherlich auch nich viel retten... gut wie du mir bereits mitgeteilt hast ist funcom nun nicht neu wie flagship es war nur die werden doch sicherlich auch nicht ihr geld horten auf millionen von dollarn oder?

für alle die hgl sich damals auch gekauft haben, es hat sich mitlerweile viel getan und es ist lohnenswert es wieder rauszukramen auch ohne zu bezahlen


----------



## Milkoh (17. August 2008)

Als EX-AOler war genaus dies auch der Grund warum ich AoC erst mal nicht spielen wollte. 

Gründe: 

Instanziertes Spielgebiet, das ging mir in AO schon auf den Senkel vor allem dieses ewige Zonen. Ich fand das schon immer nervend und für 2008 halte ich das einfach für ein antikes Überbleibsel. Dass man es nicht braucht wenn man es richtig anfasst beweisen andere MMOS (ich rede nun nicht von instanzierten Teilbereichen wie Dungeons, oder Raids Kontent) 

Updatepolitik, es was in AO eine gute Tradition vor einem Patch oder Update schon mal die Auswirkungen zu disktutieren. Denn Funcom hat es wirklich in vielen Patchen geschafft kleine Dinge zu fixen, dafür große einzureissen. Da wurden dann ganze klassen mal eben fix quasi Unspielbar (Evade Bug und ähnliches) 

Story . Funcom war in meinen Augen nie in der Lage wirklich packenden Content zu liefern. Das war eigentlich nach allen Erweiterungen klar zu erkennen. Die haben einfach kein gutes Storyboard. Missionen (im Prinzip kleine Gruppenraids ) sahen immer gleich aus (vom Design her) oder zumindest ähnlich. 
Nach der 2. Erweiterung (SL) fehlten sogar noch die kleinen Missionszielunterschiede) Sprich wer eine Mission (ini) gespielt hatte kannte alle. 

Großen PVE Content gab es nie. Pande Raids und ähnliches war halt ein Raid auf World Bosse für X Leute und war auch der einzige namhafte Raidcontent in AO selbst nach X Erweiterungen. 

Die Alienstory war recht lustig, aber auch im Prizip das gleiche. 

Sprich es fehlte denen einfach an creativen Storycontent. 

Wenn ich nun hier im AO Forum lese wie es so ausschaut und mal die 90% Polemik raufiltere, bleibt aber bei AOC die gleiche Schwächen die AO schon seit 7 Jahren hat. 

Sie haben ja auch mal coole Ideen, also das Twinken bei Anarchy ist einfach genial...das waren Herrausforderunge. 

Aber dieses Umskillen wo man quasi 30 Tage (Echtzeittage) den Charakter nicht richtig , und teilweise kaum bis gar, nicht im Content spielen konnte war schon eine arge Zumutung (aber man konnte in der zeit prima Twinken) 

Milkoh
alter AOler mit Fixer und Doc
noch WOWler 
bald WARler, da AoC in keinster Weise ihn angesprochen hat bisher, der aber immer noch auf das AHA Erlebnis der Verpackung wartet.


----------



## Fusie (17. August 2008)

@Realtec

Es geht wohl eher darum, das du hier einfach etwas in den Raum wirfst ohne dich wirklich damit befasst zu haben, AO läuft auch schon eine Weile und selbst wenn AoC nicht der große Durchbruch ist und vielleicht auch nie wird, so ist es ein weiteres wenn auch ziemlich wackeliges Standbein das auch zuerst mal Geld abgeworfen hat und wohl auch noch Geld einbringt.

Also dürfte der laufende Betrieb sicher noch für eine Weile gesichert sein, so lange auch weiterhin ein gewisser Prozentsatz Spieler bei AoC verweilen, daher ist die Aussage das sie ja bald Pleite gehen würden ziemlich daneben.

Mit AoC haben sie eben was "neues" gewagt, der Publisher hat wohl nur die ersten 20 Level gesehen und dann Druck gemacht das man es raus bringen soll, Rest kann man ja noch später nach reichen, und was soll es, so geht es inzwischen vielen Spielen, ein Hersteller der wirklich sein Bestes geben will mit einem Publisher im Kreuz der nur schnell Geld einnehmen will, scheiss egal wenn dann die Spieleschmiede den Bach runter geht...

Dabei geht es nicht ums Geld verdienen, sprich man leistet etwas und bekommt dafür auch sein Geld, sondern das es hier wohl nur noch darum geht den "Kunden" so schnell es geht abzuzocken mit tollen Special oder Collector's oder Olympiasonderfackel Edition, und dann noch ein paar Monate dran hängt bis man die Finanzen kappt und zu schaut wie das Spiel vor die Hunde geht.

Aber egal, sicher wird irgendwo schon die nächste Spieleschmiede verzweifelt nach einem Publisher suchen...

Und man mache sich nichts vor, W.A.R. wird da auch keine Ausnahme sein.

Großer Hype, dann kamen erstmal Streichungen und was nachher wirklich im Spiel ist, wird man erst sehen wenn der Release läuft und man nach dem Patchen auf dem Server landet, und ob das dann wirklich noch das ist was vollmundig versprochen wurde, nun das darf angezweifelt werden...

Aber reden wir in drei Monaten nach Release nochmals über W.A.R. und lesen wir dann vielleicht genau das Selbe wie hier...


----------

